# Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Type 1 -68: FAT, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (Bug On Bags)*

Hi guys,
I wanted to share my project with you all








This is a short version of my ongoing project so far...
This is my second Air Ride project. I think you all remember my old project









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So.. whats happening now?
Well early last year I came over a very good 1968. The only rust I found was around the jackmounts.








But the enginebay didnt look to good







FIRE!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









After some hours work the engine looked a bit better and it worked like a charm. This season I am going to use this engine but I have planned to build a new one next winter.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









This is the car BEFORE I started my air ride project.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So.. whats the plan? Primer & Chrome!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I am going for a RESTO/ROD look. The body is going to be painted with gray primer. The wheels will be painted with red primer....and all the chrome --> Smoothie hubcabs, fender trim, mouldings, bumpers etc.
Wheels? 4,5" steel in front and 8" widen steel in the rear.
Tires? 135 in front and 185/60 in the rear.
Whats happend so far?
Two boxes with "joy" from Pete









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Bodylift in November:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Then the fun started









Narrowing my beam 4":

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Sandblasting:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Rear mounts:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Fixing the only rust









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Shaving







*
Tonight I started shaving the front fenders and doors.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Finished









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I am going to install door poppers so let`s shave some more









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









It took some time to make the sheetmetal fit perfectly, but it turned out pretty good.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Welding finished. One door to go.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Tonights update*
I spent some hours in the garage tonight. And got a lot done









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Transmission, bags, käfer cup bar etc. in place.
I think the result was pretty ok









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









**Update**
Completed my transmission today.
Converted to short axels, new bearings etc.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*...5...4...3...2...1....LIFT OFF







*
No updates for some days. Got the flu








Anyways.. I had to do something in the garage so last night I hooked up the rest of the Air Ride and was able to test it









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Temporary install. All these parts are going to be installed under the hood in front.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









After connecting the battery I was ready for the first "test drive". Everything was working 100% and no leaks








Slammed it is laying flat on the ground (physical) and on top I got 23cm under the car. That's what I call a DROP, baby!








So, when I get rid if my flu I will get some tires on and be able to test it even more.
And best of all, finally get started on the body.
*<FONT SIZE=""3"">*Sunday update*</FONT>*
It was a sunny day in Oslo today so I wanted to spend som time OUTSIDE the garage for a change








Started to work with the body. Almost no rust here either







SWEET!









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









This isn't to bad for a car that haven't been restored since it was new in 1968









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Inside.. only some surface rust.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Workin' in the sun







*
Sunny in Oslo this weekend. So I took the car out of the garage and worked outside instead of inside the garage.
Started working on my inner arches in front. Need some more space for the front suspention after narrowing it.

Instead of just cutting out a part I sliced it and hammered it in shape. This is a picture early in the process.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Gasfiller finally gone. Last layer with bondo is on. Finito baby!









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Started some cleaning of useless holes in the inner arches









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Then some REAL fun. After modifying the inner arches etc.. I was ready to try on the body again. I had a BIG smile in my face when I sat down behind the car an saw this FAT ass!!!!!!! YEEAH BABY!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Still, the car will be a bit lower with the correct tires..








*FINALLY PAINT!*
I finished the first two layers with primer tonight (inside the car)
Very pleased with the result. I took some time before I got the perfect roughness in the primer. Correct mixture of paint/thinner and adjustment of the paint gun.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Update*
Last layer of primer inside the car tonight.
So.. a little "sneak peak" mates???









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Update*
A LOT of work was done on the car today. The car is now sanded and ready for paint. Just have to sand the last bondo tomorrow.
I also sandblasted the engine bay after the fire. I thought it was much more work, but it wasn't so bad after all.








I put primer on all the inner arches and the backend of the car.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Before I closed the garage for tonight I sprayed the last layer of paint on the wheels.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*FINALLY! WHEELS, BABY







*
I think this will be AWSOME on the car









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mmmmmmm

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









195/65-15 on 8".

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*<FONT SIZE=""5"">Phat boiii</FONT>*
I mounted the wheels on the car tonight. *BIG SMILE*!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










..and with the correct tires, touchdown!









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










YOU GOT CAMBER???

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Not much on the ground.. hehe

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Got the new steering wheel tonight. Allready sanded and primed as we speaks.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









**Update**
Last night I sprayed the last layer of bondo. Going to sand this today and the car is then ready for paint tomorrow.
I got two days off at work now so I will get a lot done








More chrome trim is installed on the dash. Around the speedo.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Did some more "color coding"









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And another little Køstom "thing"....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Hmmm.... what's happening..??

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I give you.... the *Apple ashPod*









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Of course in the same rust red color. It is a PERFECT fit inside the ashtray.
Had to do some minor modifications to make it fit.
The 60Gb ashPod'en will be connected to a 4-channel amp and a hidden front system and a subwoofer.
Well guys. Tomorrow is the day.. the car is ready for the paint booth








Worked on the car the hole day and I will start shooting primer tomorrow morning.
Before I quit tonight I painted and assembled my steering wheel.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Stay tuned!
Ok, folks. A lot of progress with the car. Almost finished painting the body.
I am not going to show the hole car before all details are done. But here's a sneak peek of one of my "secrets"







More to come, so just stay tuned









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Thats the short version. Now I`ll keep this thread up to date







* 

_Modified by DrLaban at 10:46 AM 4-26-2008_


_Modified by DrLaban at 6:42 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

I am so very excited about this build.
I followed your cabby to the end, can't wait for these results. First off, you do great work and I love your design so far. I really wish I had these skills.


----------



## watgolf (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*

Wow! Amazing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (DrLaban)*

WOW.


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (wannabaja)*

you sir are doing a good job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (avw4me)*

Thanks guys!








I am also pretty excited 'bout this project. It is my first project where I have been doin' everything myself.
I will be lifting the body on to the chassi this Sunday, if it's not raining outside.
I got some more "secrets" outside the car which I will show you all when eveything is painted and mounted


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Greetings from Kongsberg. 
Looks really good, mate. The wheels look stunning, and I'm loving the colour coding.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Archaeopteryx)*

yeah thats looking awesome... i love where you are going with this!


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (amor1305)*

tuned in and awaiting updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (86westy)*

the only appropriate reaction is








outstanding!


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*You got camber??*
Mounted the body again today. It was very exciting to see how the stance for the rear was with the new tires.
So after I bolted on the rear fenders and installing the compressor and air tank, I was ready to drop this badboy.
I tried on some old front feders because the one's I'm using is bare metal at the moment.
And I was EXTREMLY happy with the results, no modification needed, and I got a 3-4mm gap between the tires and the rear arches.. PERFECTO!!!
























































The front fenders are 10mm from the ground.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

(speechless) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Nick (Aug 28, 2006)

the AshPod is priceless! you do awesome work, i can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks guys! All this feedback gives me a boost to finish this build in record time


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

this is an awesome build. makes me want to ditch my watercooled and get some air cooled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*

Another angle...


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

are you planning on rolling that rear fender at all just for some added clearance?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_are you planning on rolling that rear fender at all just for some added clearance?

Nope, I got all the clearence I need







hehe
If I raise the car I get more..


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Nope, I got all the clearence I need







hehe
If I raise the car I get more..

Now why would you do something like that?















Looks good, I'm jealous


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_are you planning on rolling that rear fender at all just for some added clearance?

why? its already perfect. To be clear, that is the full down position on his airbags and not his driving height.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
why? its already perfect. To be clear, that is the full down position on his airbags and not his driving height.

oh, i was under the assumption that you guys were cool enough to drive that low...


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_
oh, i was under the assumption that you guys were cool enough to drive that low...
















One problem though... the car is laying on the ground in front


----------



## itzakad0ozi3 (Oct 29, 2004)

man so crazy


----------



## Tr0p1c_6er (Jun 26, 2004)

Badass!!!!! Now just raise the trans a little and it will be on the ground in the rear too!


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (DrLaban)*








x1000000000


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow keep up the good work!
oh and old project was HOT


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

sick!!!!


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this is fantastic!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

Did you do anything to the pan head so the the front can lay all the way out 
Due to the fact that the beam will hit the ground before your pan does 
God thats why I love link pins 
And what hight are you going to roll this thing if the bags are just to lay it out when parked then thats a lot of money just for that 
you should try and make it scrap pan while rolling 
In front and back 
Looks good besides that 
With my trans lift I sit in the ass about as deep as you static dropped 


_Modified by carbalicious at 8:00 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_Did you do anything to the pan head so the the front can lay all the way out 
Due to the fact that the beam will hit the ground before your pan does 
God thats why I love link pins 
And what hight are you going to roll this thing if the bags are just to lay it out when parked then thats a lot of money just for that 
you should try and make it scrap pan while rolling 
In front and back 
Looks good besides that 
With my trans lift I sit in the ass about as deep as you static dropped 

_Modified by carbalicious at 8:00 PM 4-29-2008_

I haven't done anything to the pan head..yet. I plan to do something with it when I rebuild the front beam next winter. I am going for a dual bag beam.
I am also going for a 2" tranny lift next winter. Can't take it all out the first season







hehe
Regarding the roll hight.. it will be low. maybe 1" higher than slammed. The reason for the air ride is to be able to raise it when something unexpected stop me on the road.
The roads in Norway are VERY crappy!!!


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

i like what i'm seeing here....


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (von funkenstein)*

oh my god !!!
this will be soooo beautyful !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like the big wheels in the back..


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Time for an update again guys








It actually looks like a car again.. hehe Almost finished with bondo and sanding now.








Shaved, baby, shaved..








The hood is finished and in place








Modified the door and the peep mirror... perfect fit


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

nice.....it's comin along for sure!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

cant wait to see its done
and is that a eurovan i spy in the background? is it yurs?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_cant wait to see its done
and is that a eurovan i spy in the background? is it yurs?

Yepp.. it's my 200bhp Turbocharged Diesel Van







"The Familiy Express" 
7 seater, 70mm lowered, 19" RS6 wheels.









_Modified by DrLaban at 8:12 PM 5-11-2008_


_Modified by DrLaban at 8:14 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Update*
I have been working on the air control lately.
Not finished...








Stripped the engine and did some cleaning. A lot of work but I'll think the result will be ok.








A BIG shipment from the states arrived today.








Some goodies..
















More...








Sebring sports exhaust to give the engine some sweet noise this season








More engine parts and J-tubs








G-Caps... red of course








New rust red door panels








After some hours in the garage today the engine is almost done.








Recap.. it looked like this after the fire


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

holly crap!


----------



## vw dork (Nov 3, 2005)

looking good keep up the work & updates


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Yepp.. it's my 200bhp Turbocharged Diesel Van







"The Familiy Express" 
7 seater, 70mm lowered, 19" RS6 wheels. 

auto or manual? 
and that engine looks fantastic, especially compared to what it was before


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
auto or manual? 
and that engine looks fantastic, especially compared to what it was before 

5-speed manual.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Wow! This guy definitely made a diamond outta the rough


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

wow yea that engine looks amazing. the best thing about those engines is how easy they are to get out and rebuild.
btw norway rules. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

props.
the engine looks legit


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwbugman74)*

I am excited about the progress.
I can't wait to see the final results. 
Simply AWESOME!!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_I am excited about the progress.
I can't wait to see the final results. 
Simply AWESOME!!









there´s nothing more i could say















keep it up!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

dayum! Thats all I gotta say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bugjuice67 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (stevegolf)*

That's sure going to be nice when he gets done. 
Good Job Man!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (bugjuice67)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

Got my batteries today. I am going to mount two them under the backseat.
One for the starter and door poppers, and one for the air ride etc.








Yesterday I got the dual battery isolator.








The engine is now assembled and I only need to connect all the hoses.


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

lookin good.








really good!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

This is coming along amazingly for a build thread car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

wow.


----------



## 73VWSuper (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (wannabaja)*

Amazing, great job!


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (73VWSuper)*

love it man


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (hoodride)*

WOW that is one sick ride your building. Keep it up! I love it!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Installed the engine last night. Without a scratch *puhh*
















The time is running from me guys. I am supposed to be finished with this car for Bug Run i Mantorp/Sweden, which is 6-8 of June








If all parts arrive in time and nothing is happening I THINK I am going to make it








I also ordered a upgrade of my air suspension some days ago.
5 gallon tank (the one I got is 2 gallon)








Two Viair 380 Chrome compressors (got one 280 Chrome today)








Stay tuned!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

this project is so badass. you already joined lowlifesociety ??


----------



## Dubbin_B4 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

I want this !!!!!! this is what i exactly want!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_this project is so badass. you already joined lowlifesociety ?? 

Nope, not yet. Just sent moacur a PM and asked how to join








One of my friends is allready a member...


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

badass man. this thread's got me pumped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DIE TRYING)*

Thanks guys!!









Tonight the rest of the engine was hooked up.
Adjusted the valves and the ignition. So everything should be ready for a testdrive tomorrow


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

dude so much props i love the dual batts and the air ride components.
you must love the engine so much, be proud of what you did with it. looks amazing







great job.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwbugman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugman74* »_dude so much props i love the dual batts and the air ride components.
you must love the engine so much, be proud of what you did with it. looks amazing







great job.

I actually love the hole car







hehe


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

LOVE it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Nope, not yet. Just sent moacur a PM and asked how to join








One of my friends is allready a member...

ah, okay :? so it´s already in progress...fine!


----------



## DEEABLO (Mar 24, 2008)

your car is badass, you do awesome work dude, keep it up!


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This car and thread make me smile. I may own a mk3, but I'm a huge Aircooled fan!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_This car and thread make me smile. I may own a mk3, but I'm a huge Aircooled fan!

huge air-cooled fan, just maybe some day he will buy one!


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
huge air-cooled fan, just maybe some day he will buy one!









Give me a deal!


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

this is definitely my favourite project at the moment. my '69 is gonna be heading the same way. so were you at the bugrun ? got any new pics ?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (bananza)*

I love everything about this but the fact it's done in primer. Isn't it true that if you just leave the car with primer on it, water will get sucked in, behind the primer and slowly rust the metal behind the layer(s) of primer? I might have missed something like if you put some kind of clearcoat into the paint before you sprayed it. Or If you aren't going to drive it in the rain, etc.
Flat grey would be the kind of paint you would want to use, instead of primer.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_I love everything about this but the fact it's done in primer. Isn't it true that if you just leave the car with primer on it, water will get sucked in, behind the primer and slowly rust the metal behind the layer(s) of primer? I might have missed something like if you put some kind of clearcoat into the paint before you sprayed it. Or If you aren't going to drive it in the rain, etc.
Flat grey would be the kind of paint you would want to use, instead of primer.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The hole car is sprayed with matt clearcoat after the primer is done, so this isn't a problem


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bananza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bananza* »_this is definitely my favourite project at the moment. my '69 is gonna be heading the same way. so were you at the bugrun ? got any new pics ?

Yes, I was, but the car wasn't done cauz I had some problems with the last coat of bondo on the doors and fenders.
I am also waiting for a new (bigger) tank and two (bigger) compressors for the air ride








This should arrive tomorrow, ordered it in "the States" 1,5 week ago.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
The hole car is sprayed with matt clearcoat after the primer is done, so this isn't a problem









ok good. I was hoping you knew about that, because it would suck to have to repaint the whole thing over again. 
I love those wide wheels in the back man.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_
ok good. I was hoping you knew about that, because it would suck to have to repaint the whole thing over again. 
I love those wide wheels in the back man.









If you love the wheels now... wait till you see what's happening next season







v2.0 hehe


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Today the new parts for the air ride arrived







30 kilos of pure fun
















Drag blocks! Heavy duty style for use @ mini trucks








Suicidedoors thought that I was going to use these parts on a mini truck... 








5 gallon tank and 2 x Viair 380 Chrome..!








The tank was WAY bigger than the old one. I didn't think it would fit, but hell yeah! FIts like gloooove


















_Modified by DrLaban at 10:13 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sexiness.
Lower it


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

So far I've liked everything that you have done until you got to the air ride. So now you've got three 1/4 hp compressors that have a 50% duty cycle. They get extremely hot. It will take one of these 20 minutes to pump up a 5 gallon tank and kill the battery in the mean time. One 3/4 hp compressor with a 100% duty cycle would be more than enough. A 3 gallon tank is more than enough also. You don't need all that. You will need the 2 batteries to run these 3 though because they are battery killers. Are you upgrading to a bigger alternator to support 2 batteries. Besides all the weight you are adding. Keep it simple. You are not lifting a big truck, just a little bug.
I hate those compressors. They should never be used for air ride. They are just too small. Sorry but you wasted alot of money for nothing. An 8 gallon tank? Why?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_So far I've liked everything that you have done until you got to the air ride. So now you've got three 1/4 hp compressors that have a 50% duty cycle. They get extremely hot. It will take one of these 20 minutes to pump up a 5 gallon tank and kill the battery in the mean time. One 3/4 hp compressor with a 100% duty cycle would be more than enough. A 3 gallon tank is more than enough also. You don't need all that. You will need the 2 batteries to run these 3 though because they are battery killers. Are you upgrading to a bigger alternator to support 2 batteries. Besides all the weight you are adding. Keep it simple. You are not lifting a big truck, just a little bug.
I hate those compressors. They should never be used for air ride. They are just too small. Sorry but you wasted alot of money for nothing. An 8 gallon tank? Why?

Sorry, a little typo. It is a 5 gallon tank! It takes approx. 7 minutes to fill this tank with two 380's.
7 minutes is to get 200 psi, I am only going to run 150 PSI so it would be even faster.
I have seen this setup in action so I am sure that I'm not wasting money








I am only going to run two compressors, the third one is the one that came with the first setup.
Edit: Yes I have upgraded the alternator.
Also, since I am only going to run 150psi the duty cycle will not be 50%. They do 100% @ 100 PSI and 55% @ 200 PSI.



_Modified by DrLaban at 10:25 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## static_rs (Jun 24, 2003)

I love everything you've done so far - can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*

Norwegians build the best VWs.


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Netdewt)*

MOAR PICS!!!!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (von funkenstein)*

GIMMIE SOME MORE!!! This is a great build! Keep up the great work


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*

Relax guys..relax.. hehehhe








Kinda busy at work the last days so I have just been doing some minor work at the car.
Got the last fittings for the new air ride setup today so I think I am going out in the garage later and hook up the new components.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

Finally. Installed the new tank and compressors tonight. Working like a charm!
Much better response from the system and I am able to raise/drop 4-5 times before the compressors starts. Earlier I was just able to do this 1.5 time.
Allroad edition








Ass up - nose down








All slammed










_Modified by DrLaban at 11:55 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

looking good man!


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

Love these pics ^^^.
Being a newbie and mk3 owner I've never seen this in person on an air-cooled.... sweet.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Netdewt)*

i do love the car but in my opinion those back tires are a little too wide.







didnt think so until the last pictures were posted. otherwise ive been following this post and love the build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by amor1305 at 10:13 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ Agreed. As awesome as the tiny gap between tire and fender look, the thickness of the rear tires just don't do it for me like I thought they would. I would stretch them out a bit more


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*

with all due respect guys, this is HIS dub not yours. i'll bet he likes the rear tires the way they are.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbugman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugman74* »_with all due respect guys, this is HIS dub not yours. i'll bet he likes the rear tires the way they are.









Wrong, I LOVE how they look!








why the heck should I build a car that looks like all the other cars?
Dare to be different, guys, dare to be different!


----------



## Spon (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Wrong, I LOVE how they look!








why the heck should I build a car that looks like all the other cars?
Dare to be different, guys, dare to be different!









Not to be a douche but 1/2 of the slammed aircooleds out there rock retarded rear camber.


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Spon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spon* »_
Not to be a douche but 1/2 of the slammed aircooleds out there rock retarded rear camber. 

it's your opinion, you're entitled to it... but to some of us that camber is the bidness. 
keep up the good work drlaban. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Spon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spon* »_
Not to be a douche but 1/2 of the slammed aircooleds out there rock retarded rear camber. 

There's no way to avoid it with 80% of the AC's out there.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (thomaschh)*

rolling art. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thats hot


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR*

the ipod ashtray. i love it. is it something you want to keep yours and only yours or are you open to give some details. i am very interested. i drilled a hole in my glove box for mine


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Finally. Installed the new tank and compressors tonight. Working like a charm!
Much better response from the system and I am able to raise/drop 4-5 times before the compressors starts. Earlier I was just able to do this 1.5 time.
Allroad edition








Ass up - nose down








All slammed









_Modified by DrLaban at 11:55 PM 6-20-2008_

thats as low as you can get it ??
I just think it's pointless to have bags if you can't drag your pan an not a drag block 








and a picture for good measure LOL
nice work though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

updates....

NOW!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
thats as low as you can get it ??
I just think it's pointless to have bags if you can't drag your pan an not a drag block 
and a picture for good measure LOL
nice work though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The front suspension is on the ground and I am not able to get it lower, yet








At the rear you have to remember that I am not lowering it by running low profile tires








If I change my tires to 50-profile the pan is on the ground. I only got 10-15mm clearence under the pan today.
But 50-profile will not give me to phat rear look I want








Regarding the front suspension.. I have to reveal a little secret to you.
Later this summer this awsome suspension will be installed.








I got a little cooperation project with another Norwegian (Swedish) guy and we are converting his racing/offroad suspension to air use.
Then I will have dual bags/struts in front which will give me an awsome improvment in handeling and I will be able to drop the car so low that I can f**k up my front fenders








There will be some more updates later. Just now I have been at vacation and I am rebuilding my kitchen









Take care, enjoy the sun and stay tuned mates!









_Modified by DrLaban at 9:18 AM 8-1-2008_


_Modified by DrLaban at 9:20 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Regarding the front suspension.. I have to reveal a little secret to you.
Later this summer this awsome suspension will be installed.


Got more info on the front suspension?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that front suspension is freaking ridiculous


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

holy ****. that looks like some sort of comic book super villain's elaborate creation to aid in world domination.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DIE TRYING)*

I just saw that front end in VW world and they want something like 1500 bucks for it. It looks good, but certainly not cheap.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

Just wanted you to know... I am back in action








I ordered new lower tires and white walls yesterday. That will give me additionaly 30mm of drop in front and rear. Think that will be pretty awsome.
The guy that have constructed the front suspension is now brainstorming regarding how to narrow that "thing".
Untill then I am going to do some tiny modifications to my ball joint. Today the suspension is on the ground, so I need to make some "room" for the extra drop from the new tires.
Thinking about shaving off these parts and weld it.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

naa just drive it that low it will grind itself off LOL


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

LOL! True. But I'll think I will do it the controlled way


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_LOL! True. But I'll think I will do it the controlled way









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

sooner or later your beam with be in half as it is LOL
you ever thought of slapping a LP bulk head on it or pie cutting it


_Modified by carbalicious at 11:50 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_sooner or later your beam with be in half as it is LOL
you ever thought of slapping a LP bulk head on it or pie cutting it

_Modified by carbalicious at 11:50 AM 9-3-2008_

Yepp. In the norwegian build thread I have those two as en option.
But I'll try out this one first and see how that turns out. That's a quick job to do and I'll see the result av an hour or so


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

just found this thread... awsome work!
i am just now WD40'ing the gears in my head for plans for my '57!
i actually just completed an '89 Cabby for my wife and your Cabby's rear was a big inspiration which I copied the look! and here i am looking at aircooled stuff again, and your at it on an old Beetle too!
NICE!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (twinscrewcaddy)*

That's cool








Always nice to give others inspiration, as I get inspiration by you guys!
Sometimes I miss my cabby, but if I still had it, this project wouldn't have been a reality, yet.
I got some plans for the v2.0 of the bug allready, but that will not happen for a couple of years







And first I have to get the v1.2 ready hehehe
Good luck with the '57 mate!


----------



## sikzslyder (Sep 5, 2008)

hello sir... i think ur car is WICKED probably the best build i have ever tuned into...
ok now with that said i have a few questions for you. first off are you running the stock wheels only widened? or did you go for aftermarket ones. if aftermarket where did you find those sweet things
also the ashpod i know you probably want to keep that all to urself, but if you are willing to share the info on how you made that magic happen, i would send you my girfriend from the U.S. hahahha just kidding but i would love to know how you did that well thanks for your time man and congrats on the B-E-A_utiful bug.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (sikzslyder)*

Hey Mr








I am running 8" widened stock wheels @ rear. In front, 4 1/2" stocks.
Here's a picture after the job was done.
















Send me some pictures of your girlfriend and I'll think about revealing the ashPod


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (DrLaban)*

wow, stellar work, just posting to get this in my watched topics


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Forgot about this, A-Arm suspension on a bug would be ridiculous


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

Well, A-arm suspension is not "by the book", but I am not into "by the book" projects








I want to achive two things with a new suspension.
- Awsome suspension travel which will make it possible to REALLY lay "frame"!
- Improved handling/steering.
So, køstom suspension here we come








Got the "almost ready" drawings from the designer today. It seems like the suspension is going into production soon.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

It seems like the dual shock is the final solution. The last mounts for the a-arms are ready.








The only things that are missing now is the mounts for the shocks (they are now in position) and the mounts for the bags.
The guy who's designing it are missing some info regarding the bags so he can create a functioning air bag in the CAD program.
This for is for testing everything BEFORE he starts the production of the beam for my car. He probably will get the data he needs
from the manufactor of the bag real soon.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

Gettin' there
















Normal mode:








From the side in "slammed" position:








I will be able to "lay frame" with 22" wheels with this suspension, no worries with my 15" wheels then


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

wow beautiful work sir. If I'm the only one watching this thread, know that I appreciate it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by Hendudiku at 5:25 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*

Thank you, Mr









Anyone knows any online shops that sell Ankor Wax worldwide??
I need a 5L for the project here in Norway!








http://www.morrislubricantsonl...ct=92


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Gettin' there








Normal mode:










dont know much about bags, but is that not bad for the bag?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (71DubBugBug)*

The bag I am going to use (same as I got in the rear) do not have a problem with this.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

sick. keeping my eye on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*

Looks Great.


----------



## F11 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

very nice !
absolut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (F11)*

Got these rendrings today from the guy designing my new front suspension.
The wheels are 17" so imagine what it will be like with my 15's with 165/50 rubber








Slammed 17":








"Offroad edition" 330mm ground clearence with 17s:

























I also ordered some upgrade parts for the 'ride yesterday.
Digital display and sensor for all corners and tank:








9 button switchbox for controlling the 'ride:








8 x 3/8" Fast valves








I also ordered new 3/8" air lines.

And my new front and rear tires arrived from Germany
















Front tires:








The tires AND wheels are going to be modified before I install them


----------



## VWCoastie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Wow that is so effing nice! I want this car!








I'm looking to start one, once I get the funds.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWCoastie)*

wow this thing has really come along!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good job man.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

Thanks, mate








I'm doing my best.. hehe. Can't take the creds for the front suspension though.








Accept that I am doing the air part.


----------



## VWCoastie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

How is that front suspension coming along? Does or is it in production or do you have it on..?
Any more body work been done?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

It seems like the suspension is "for real" this weekend. Since the guy who's making it for me lives on the other side of the country, he will test install it on one of his own car this weekend.
I have started some modifications on my rear fenders. I am trying out some relocation of the rearlights. (a little bit lower and wider) But I haven't found the perfect location yet.


----------



## VWCoastie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Very nice =]] I cannot wait to see more!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I dont get in the aircooled area much anymore, but I am glad I did. This is a great car.....nice work man.
It makes me miss my dutch oven........








Of course yours is amazing compared to my old ride, but i love her anyway.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

A little update.
100 Ft^ of FatMat is on its way from the states. Silence!!!
















Yesterday I finally got a pair of original PopOuts







Also in good condition.
















And tonight I got my new _W deck lid_










_Modified by DrLaban at 12:02 AM 9-20-2008_


_Modified by DrLaban at 12:18 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looking good man. Keep us posted


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

Looks great! What exhaust are you running? I really like it.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_Looks great! What exhaust are you running? I really like it.

It is a Sebring Sports Exhaust (Aluminized Coated)
Very nice and deep sound in it


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS

x everyone who has seen this thread im sure...


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rok801)*

Well, here are some pics...








Yesterday two shipments from the States arrived.
New airride controller, 8 fast valves, bigger/better fittings for the hole system, 3/8" air lines.
































White portawalls for the new rear tires...








...and for the front tires. Not much BLACK sidewall left


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

hey man, where did you get tires like that ?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bananza)*

Standard tires with Atlas Port O Walls


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those front porto walls are awesome.
where did you get them?
i wanted a set for mine.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

They are the same as I have on my old tires, I just have MUCH lower profile on my tires








It is 1.8" PortOWalls from ATLAS.
My old tires with 1.8" walls..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And my new tires with 1,8" walls.. imagine how much lower the car will be with these tires







hehe


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sick.....


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_sick.....

Yepp.. that's me







hehe


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Does atlas have a website. i cant find anything


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_Does atlas have a website. i cant find anything 

pretty sure mooneyes sells atlas ports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
pretty sure mooneyes sells atlas ports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bought mine there


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

As did I.
65 shipped
15x1.8
SWEET!!!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

Only thing that sucks is that I only received ONE wall on my last order from mooneyes.
No idea when my other 3 arrives, and I have sent them 2 mails but no answer








I got 4 walls on my old tires, but I wanted to use 4 new ones...


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

I am really getting excited to see the final product! Its going to turn out great! Hurry up!! HAHA!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah^^^^^
Is it done yet.....LOL


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

You funny lads


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

Received 100 square feet of FatMat today. This should be one quiet and HEAVY bug


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I got some of that off of ebay. Nice stuff.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Received 100 square feet of FatMat today. This should be one quiet and HEAVY bug


















how many layers will you be doing?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (71DubBugBug)*

Floor - 2
The rest - 1


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

might wanna think about a double layer on the roof if you are putting some bass in there. My old car rattled bad from the roof area.


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_might wanna think about a double layer on the roof if you are putting some bass in there. My old car rattled bad from the roof area.

"bass" doesn't tend to rattle steel... i'm guessing your old car wasn't a bug?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/which/


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I live in florida and we get HOT down here. Fatmat has not failed. That link you posted is incorrect about fatmat. i have used it in over 20 cars so far and it preforms very weell for a fraction of the cost of dynamat.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (DrLaban)*

IM sent


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbugman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugman74* »_
"bass" doesn't tend to rattle steel... i'm guessing your old car wasn't a bug?









1975 beetle....roof had a rattle and fat mat eliminated it


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

stop buying stuff you already have and finish it already.







. no need for new tires unless the old ones are bald, same with the air ride, you can give me the old stuff if you want


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (blowitupyera55)*

LOL
Phunny boiii


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

I am just anxious to see it painted and rollin. This is so sick


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (blowitupyera55)*

your front suspension has already been done!!
http://www.eyeball-engineering.net/a-arm.html

























http://deutschstahl.com/phpbb/...t=885


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (far4ngnwolfie)*

I know... because it is the same guy who's making the new version


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_I know... because it is the same guy who's making the new version


















that's some crazy high tech on a low scale engineering.
what can he do for a linkpin front end? haha


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Operation "Digital Gauge"*
It is not easy to place a digital display in a car from 1968 without making it all look stupid.
After som testing and failing I found a solution and went for it.
First step:








Then I had to find the right position for the display:








This is what I had in mind:








And after some cuting, grinding the final result was like this:
























I am going to make a gasket under the front to get it in level with the trim.
The alu.front is also going to be polished to match the rest.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEEABLO (Mar 24, 2008)

how about some more pics
i want to see the final result


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

any updates on this?????


----------



## VWCoastie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

So amazing!!!


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*

updates ?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

come on man......this is killin me.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

CHILL Guys!!!















Last week I tried on my new pre67 hood. Me liiiike!
The hood and the deck lid are going to be prepared for paint next weekend.








I am also going to change this one next weekend...








Earlier this week I also received some parts for my pop outs.








..."snowflakes"
















But now... the BIG news of the week. I have now made an appoinment with my painter








The body is prepared for paint next weekend and is delivered for paint the week after that, where it will stay for a couple of weeks.
I will then use this time to finish the modifications of the front suspension and changing the air lines.
It seems like the new suspension is delayed so I'm going to make the changes to my balljoint to make the car even lower.
I am also going to make some "mods" on my new tires and get them installed.
So guys.. wanna know what color I have choosen??








FLATT Savannah Beige, with bronze toned windows (all of them, including the wind screen)
All the primer red details are of course a keeper


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks great man. I love the color ideas too.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

More work done today.
















The painter visited me today and had a look at the project.
He was very satisfied of the work so far. I will receive a quote next week.
Changed the front apron today since I have changed the hood.
Now the apron is pre 67
















Perfect fit against the fenders. HEY!!! The car is on the ground! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerofile/5998/halloween_pumpkin3.gif" BORDER="0"> hehe








"The Mig" ;D








Two of my friends visited me today, and that ALWAYS ends up in more work for me. And here's the result...
Before:








After:








Result.. MUCH lower Cap!











_Modified by DrLaban at 9:52 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

Stance



















_Modified by DrLaban at 9:52 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

haha, no responses for doing legit body work to the car so you throw us another pick to drool over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
amazing work on this build so far, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Stance

















When you get it driving throw a marble in that wheel and check if it's still there when you get home.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_When you get it driving throw a marble in that wheel and check if it's still there when you get home.

hehehe!!! That's a good one. I'll have to try that.











_Modified by DrLaban at 9:53 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## vw dork (Nov 3, 2005)

thats going to be one BAD @SS ride!!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (vw dork)*

Ahhh.. it is confirmed. The car is going to be painted 14. and 15. November


----------



## VWCoastie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

As always.. Amazing work thus far can't wait to see it done ^^


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i love it man.
dont be mad when I steal your ideas for my car........sorry in advance


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

Ok, guys. Here's some low quality vids. Will make some better later








Don't think of the squicky noises.. the body isn't boltet or adjusted








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKGl6HVMJTo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYPD2yutGqw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiByJcaHWJc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyP7HCvB-cM



_Modified by DrLaban at 12:43 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

2 more weeks till paint. cmon. I want driving videos soon.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet vids!


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i would like to congratulate you on the magazine spotting!
saw this car in PVW on the internet browser page. 
Looks great keep up the good work.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (wannabaja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabaja* »_i would like to congratulate you on the magazine spotting!
saw this car in PVW on the internet browser page. 
Looks great keep up the good work.

link?
i never knew they put ongoing projects in the mag


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
link?
i never knew they put ongoing projects in the mag

Here you go


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

i saw that mag to.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (D-Gti vr6)*

Well guys, this is a week that I have waited for a long long time. This weekend the car is going into the paint booth








I am using these last days for the last minute job. Today I have stripped the bonnet and the hatch. First I used a paint stripper.








After some minutes it looked like this..








And some hours later working with the grinder, it looked like this..








Tomorrow I am going to "shoot" primer, and wednesday I'll shoot the last layer with füller.
I also went to the painter tonight and picked up the paint sample. The paint is so incredible flatt!!







JUST AS I WANTED!!
This is taken with blitz on, and it is impossible to get ANY reflections at all from it

















_Modified by DrLaban at 9:52 PM 11-10-2008_


_Modified by DrLaban at 9:53 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome color. I cant wait to see this!!!!!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

Here's the same color, normal edition


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

*Two days to go







*
Last minute cleaning. The bonnet...








Almost there, just some more welding and grinding








First layer of primer...








Ahhh.... MUCH better
























Saturday morning the body is dropped of at the painter. Sunday I'll pick it up again


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet!!!!
keep it coming


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_









Where did you get this? I went on the jeje site and couldn't find it. Is it like DubModder?


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sven7)*

Type BugSelecta into google mate


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Inked Dubber)*

ok so it's monday morning...you were supposed to pick it up yesterday. MOAR!!!


----------



## BlueGrassVW (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (T0neyDanza)*

Agreed!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueGrassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueGrassVW* »_Agreed!









ya now its monday evening


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (71DubBugBug)*

Hey guys.
I was supposed to get the body painted last weekend, but after some thinking I wanted the painter to do the last layer with füller and grinding for me, the final touch if you want to call it that. Just to make sure everything is PERFECT!
Therefor we moved the paintjob two weeks, friday 28.nov till sunday 30.nov are the new and final dates.
But here's some pics of the job done last weeks...
Mmmmmm, CLEAN!! I'm glad I did as I did. 








































Hint... I was talking to "my" pinstriper yesterday....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hell yes!!!!!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

damn you and your pushed back dates. hurry up


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (T0neyDanza)*

hehe.. sorry man.
Hang in there, just some more days


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok man.......where are the goods????


----------



## jdub63 (Jan 15, 2008)

How thick and long is the piece of alum billet on the airkewld trailing arms?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (jdub63)*

Well, what can I say. The painter sent me a message monday which said that he had to push the paintjob one more week








I was SO /&#%¤/&"% excited to get the car painted THIS weekend, but if he can't he can't. So today it is 9 days till the car is going to the paint booth.
BUT instead of crying my eyes out, I did some additional mods to the car








So here's some last minute mods before paint..








More cleaning. Only the rear mirror will be there when I'm finished..








Interior light..cleaned
















Cleaning of the stereo location in progress..








I have also removed the holes for the original rear lamps. New holes for the old snowflakes will be made later..








More to come... stay tuned











_Modified by DrLaban at 7:29 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (jdub63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdub63* »_How thick and long is the piece of alum billet on the airkewld trailing arms?

I'll check it when I lift the body next week.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

first time over here to this side of the TEX and i cant i dont kno wwhat took me so long to get here... but car looks sick man and good luck with ..... im a fan and will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Thanx man!









More "blocking" of the body today. Gettin' there...
I also did "all" the bondo work inside the car tonight. And I modified the speaker hole in the dash so I could do a test install of the digital gauge panel.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

everything looks good man.
I would be freaking out by now though......LOL


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

I would fill that whole speaker panel in ..... it would give the dash a cleaner look..... just my 2 cents......


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Don't forget the mesh behind the panel







So the speakerhole will not be a problem.
I'm trying to keep the dash as original as possible.










_Modified by DrLaban at 7:53 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

that looks great!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Also, the frame of the display is going to be polished so it will match the "chrome" trim


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

sick......is it painted yet?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

The car is going in to the booth this friday







Thursday night the body is liftet on to the trailer. A BIG milestone for this project


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

cant wait to see it


----------



## vw dork (Nov 3, 2005)

sweet can't wait


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (vw dork)*

Working like a mad man to finish the car. 6 hours in the garage after work today.
Almost there.....
Peace out!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

finish that ****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

well, I've been on vacation for a week. And imagine that no update...


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Don't forget the mesh behind the panel







So the speakerhole will not be a problem.
I'm trying to keep the dash as original as possible.









_Modified by DrLaban at 7:53 AM 12-2-2008_

well i have egg on my face....... that looks


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Well guys, I MADE IT!
The clock is now 02:30 @ night and the car is ready for paint tomorrow.
I entered the garage with fever tonight and I can't say that I feel any better after 9 hours in the garage








DAMN TIRED!! I have to get in bed now, 3 hours of sleep, then it's work again
















Well, pics from tonight
RestoRod "The body"








Finally DONE!
































GOOD NIGHT!!!


----------



## hartgeh27 (Nov 25, 2008)

damn this is a sick build. i like everyone on here cant wait to see this car finished.


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (hartgeh27)*

x2


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (hoodride)*

This thing is going to look so sick! I can't wait for it to be finished!!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Well, the car is now in the hands of my painters.
I have to admit that I get a bit proud when I get cred for my work with the body from the painter. All these hours spent... I got paid today








Not much for them to fix, just some minor dents that I did not see at all.








The painter promised me some pics on my mobile when it starts to look like a car again.
So maybe there will be some sneaks before sunday ;


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

First photo from the painter. Ready primed


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

sweet


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


----------



## vw dork (Nov 3, 2005)

sweet one color at least


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (vw dork)*

sweet. It's about time. get feeling better, and get it drving.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

*Housten, we have TOUCHDOWN!








*
I didn't manage to keep out of the garage last night. After some cutting ang welding I managed to get the front 30mm lower








I have trimmed the lower parts of the suspension and the frame head.








LOW! But I think I have to was the pan soon
















*Paint!!*
Well, it is done







Went to the painter to pick up all the loose parts today, and I saw the car for the first time.
PURE PORN! The color and the flatnes is just RIGHT















But enough talk.. here's the pics
























































One of my kids got her room filled with parts...


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
One of my kids got her room filled with parts...

























.
.







.....sorry honey your sleepn' on the couch.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

Color looks amazing!!!! I can't wait to see it assembled!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

2 hours from now, I'm picking up the body.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

that looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Finally it's back







I am VERY satisfied with the result
























The inner roof and under the bonnet is not finished as you can see. But I got some scary plans


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

love the paint!


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

hot! just plain hot!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

SICK!!!! I cant wait to get starting on my own.....


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

It's about time. Now get cracking putting it back together







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks great


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

I have to finish some stuff inside the house before x-mas before I start putting it back together, but I am a weak man, so I had to do something..



























_Modified by DrLaban at 6:23 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

I just had to do something tonight...
















Added some chrome to the air intake under the window to add a contrast to the flat paint.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

hurry up and get it all together man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

That colour is fantastic! I really like! I am not one for flat paint other than black, but that is sweet!! I cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

are you going to be running bumpers?


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

this is what i've been waiting for!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sk8chip98* »_are you going to be running bumpers?

Yes I am.
I'm going to run US bumpers on it. I need a bit of chrome to make that big contrast to the flat paint.
Also I think US bumpers makes the Resto style...


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah the crome and flat paint will look killer..... 
my fiancee told me that after the wedding and thehouse is purchased (which is soon) I can get a project car..... Im think of a 66-68 what do you think?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

I say "go for a oval"







They got the finest body








Or go for a 60-61...


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

its going to be my first project car so i dont want to bite off more then i can chew..... I guess as the time gets closer I'll have to start picking everyones brain over here on the Aircooled section of the tex as well as over on Samba


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

..



























_Modified by DrLaban at 11:37 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

ooo very tasty...


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (MattRabbitDrummer)*

At least wipe off the wheel when you tease us like that!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_At least wipe off the wheel when you tease us like that!









totally!!!








I want that same picture with a clean wheel asap!!








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your color choice brotha - absolutely stellar
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I was contemplating a flat beige as well for my Square, anything special you have to do when getting a good matte finish with that color?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_At least wipe off the wheel when you tease us like that!









Hehehe.. the wheels are going to be repainted with rust red paint that got the same flatness as the body.
Matter in fact, ALL the red parts are going to be repainted. The beige got so damn flat (positive way) that the old primer red looks glossy








Also, the wheels will get some pinstrip'in


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn sweet, loving everything your doing there.
Trying not to stereo type you here but as your Norwegian are you into metal/black metal ? Your country is the birth land of most of the music i listen to


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Inked Dubber)*

I'm into metal, but not so much black metal. I'll guess "Turbonegro" is one of your fav's?


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

I have heard of that band, never checked them out. VW's seems to be the choice of ride of many metallers


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_At least wipe off the wheel when you tease us like that!









I was just about to say the same thing.








Damn this looks so good, and not even close to being all together. Mad props man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by T0neyDanza at 10:19 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

MOar pICs poR FaVOr!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Heheh you guys.. clean your own wheels!















I'm removing the wheels now to get them painted and to get the new tires installed.
At the same time I am going to paint the inner roof, yes, I am not going to have a headliner








And of course.. there will be some køstom tricks for the roof


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (I Like Primer)*

Love the tuck....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

this thing running yet????
lol
Come on man.....I know you have to have like a million more pics to post......get them up already!!!!!!


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

How much clearance is there on those rears at full drop??


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Type 1 -68: Old, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (DrLaban)*

wow... putting in work


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_How much clearance is there on those rears at full drop??

2-3mm with these tires. Will get a little bit more with the new and lower tires.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_this thing running yet????
lol
Come on man.....I know you have to have like a million more pics to post......get them up already!!!!!!

I've been sick and I've had a lot to do @ work. So not much has happend with the car.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

slacker.......lol
just kiddin...get some rest man....the car will be there when you feel better.
looks great man


----------



## jdub63 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Have you been able to measure the lower bar on the rear air ride? I know you've been sick....
cheers,


----------



## Dubbin_B4 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*

i only looked at the 1st page but this thing is sick! however i'd take an inch out of the roof!


----------



## misha misha (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (Dubbin_B4)*

crazy! i love it!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (misha misha)*

god this bug makes my head hurt


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_god this bug makes my head hurt









Ok? Why?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Got some more done tonight...








Doors








Tried on some of the trim








And finally the hood


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm...looks so sick! ... my eyes are glued to this build


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

lookin' really good man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Ok? Why?









you can't drive it at that hight and when you do drive it its going to be 4x4 status


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
you can't drive it at that hight........ 

.
.
buddy of mine drove his that height







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
you can't drive it at that hight and when you do drive it its going to be 4x4 status 

Well, first of all it is true that I can't drive it in that height.. cauz' the car is physically on the ground. I don't spend thousands of $$$ and workhours and then destroys my pan







And this is not a trailor queen, so I want to make it top notch AND use it.
Second, I can't remember saying something about driving the car on top???
In fact, I can't drive it on top because of the flipped tie rods. And it is impossible to drive the car with the bags full, it will jump off the road.
The ride height is going to be damn low as standard, but I got the possibility to raise it when I come to a big hole in the road. In Norway there is a LOT of them...









_Modified by DrLaban at 2:49 PM 12-19-2008_


_Modified by DrLaban at 2:49 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Like Primer* »_
.
.
buddy of mine drove his that height







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sure but he can't for one his tires will explode from rubbing the fender 

_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Well, first of all it is true that I can't drive it in that height.. cauz' the car is physically on the ground. I don't spend thousands of $$$ and workhours and then destroys my pan







And this is not a trailor queen, so I want to make it top notch AND use it.
Second, I can't remember saying something about driving the car on top???
In fact, I can't drive it on top because of the flipped tie rods. And it is impossible to drive the car with the bags full, it will jump off the road.
The ride height is going to be damn low as standard, but I got the possibility to raise it when I come to a big hole in the road. In Norway there is a LOT of them...









_Modified by DrLaban at 2:49 PM 12-19-2008_

_Modified by DrLaban at 2:49 PM 12-19-2008_

sure your car might be on the pan but, even my buddy jake rolled his bug a 1" off the ground he lives in seattle area and we all know they have crazy roads 
+ mu old 61 was a 1" off the ground with no bags and i rarely hit the pan 
this is low 










_Modified by carbalicious at 6:06 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

How close are the rear tires to the fenders?? It looks like the camber will keep the tires from fender rub.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_How close are the rear tires to the fenders?? It looks like the camber will keep the tires from fender rub.

No rubbing at all. I got a 3-4mm gap where it is closest. And this is with these big "balloon" rear tires. With the new tires I think I could have gone even 1/2 inch or maybe 1 inch wider.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

thats sitting still and not hitting bumps in the road and on flat surface


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
this is low 









_Modified by carbalicious at 6:06 AM 12-19-2008_

Funny that you screams about how stupid it is running air ride, and then posts a picture of a car WITH 'ride







...and with tranny/frame head raised.


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

this simply is one of the best builds i've seen in a long time. i can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

more pics!!!


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

I don't get the issue you guys are going back and forth over. Is it just the because of the stance of the car on it's garage tires? 
Great build by the way.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bananza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bananza* »_this simply is one of the best builds i've seen in a long time. i can't wait to see it finished. 

Thanks, man!








There will be a lot done during the Christmas holidays.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (w00ht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00ht* »_I don't get the issue you guys are going back and forth over. Is it just the because of the stance of the car on it's garage tires? 
Great build by the way. 

Really don't know, but let us forget that now.








Glad that you like it







I got some more køstom trix up my sleeve as well








I will tell you about a couple of them during Christmas


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Funny that you screams about how stupid it is running air ride, and then posts a picture of a car WITH 'ride







...and with tranny/frame head raised.

your right it is stupid to have air with out dragging your pan 
my 2 cents 
I know that car well thanks 
and when he had it 
it could drag pan 
http://www.cultwagen.com/wp/?p=87#more-87

_Modified by carbalicious at 1:00 PM 12-21-2008_


_Modified by carbalicious at 1:00 PM 12-21-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

So is dragging pan cool or stupid? (I'm leaning towards stupid but I guess that, by default, makes me not cool).


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

to each his own but when some one puts bags on their car its because they want to be low 
I'm not saying drag it everywhere 
but being able too drag it wound be cool 


_Modified by carbalicious at 3:03 PM 12-21-2008_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_to each his own but when some one puts bags on their car its because they want to be low 
I'm not saying drag it everywhere 
but being able too drag it wound be cool 


i agree, if a car is bagged it better be able to be on the ground..


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Well, I give up. Clearly you have decided to NOT like my project, and I frankly give a damn. Luckily it's my car and not yours
Also you clearly can't read so I'll quote myself from several posts ago. I have marked it in bold for you, maybe it is easier that way...

_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Well, first of all it is true that I can't drive it in that height.. cauz' the car is *physically on the ground* . I don't spend thousands of $$$ and work hours and then destroys my pan








 
In other words... I AM ABLE TO DRAG PAN, BUT WHY THE HELL SHOULD I RUIN MY PAN AFTER SPENDING 100's OF HOURS ON IT???
I'll take any feedback on this project, good or bad, but when people posts #&%# about things that isn't true it pisses me off.
This is my last comment on this subject, and hopefully this thread is back on track..


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

The Dr is building the car, it is the Dr's car, jst shut up and go back and look at the pics!!!!!
The car will be just about as low as it can go.....now please shut the hell up and let him do his own thing!!!!!!!!
It looks great man.....keep up the good work.

PS- learn to read


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be checkin in on this thread throughout the holidays in hopes of seeing progress shots....


----------



## misha misha (Mar 14, 2008)

i hope the pan dramma is over now. Nice build man!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (misha misha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misha misha* »_i hope the pan dramma is over now. Nice build man!


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (acetate909)*

updates? i need more pics to keep me happy this Christmas season


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*

Hey guys








More updates and pics between christmas and new year. I have been busy gettin' ready for christmas so not much done this week.
Until then MERRY CHRISTMAS vortex friends!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

I really want to hear a good sound clip of the exhaust when you get it all put back together and tuned up! That Sebring exhaust, just looks great!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

Will do. I testet it earlier this summer and it gives the engine a nice and deep sound. Just perfect


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

i dragged pan once, but my fiancee yelled at me and told me she needed those to cook dinner.................. i know that was bad..... happy holidays and i want you to know that the build looks great and you have really inspired me to get on my own project car.... keep it up DrLaban


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Is this car still ball joint???


_Modified by carbalicious at 7:37 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

this is inspiring me with ideas and just to get my 57 rag top going... i can not wait until the snow lifts and i get it to the shop. amazing car btw


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

pics!!!!!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

...


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

Wow!
I just brought my Super Beetle, and was looking through the Air-Cooled section on the forum. I just read all 10 pages (while I'm at work, haha). Anyway, amazing work! I will defiantly be following this!
bravo mate!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am in the process of looking for a bug for a project! I only hope that it could be half the car this is going to be!!
On another note I think it is funny that you are in europe and working on a european car but you are ordering parts from the states! LOL keep up the great work!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

any day now. I am getting antsy


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

sweet...but not the car I wanted to see.. However do you have a build thread, and any more pics. this is sick too


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

I posted hoping to see what the Dr. has been doing????


----------



## J_schwaa (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

thanks a lot man! now i'm hooked! i won't be able to sleep, just thinking about this project!!
looking good though, keep up the good work!


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

oh come on man, what's the hold up ?!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello all I hope everyone is doing well, Hey DR. I got my house and now I have a garage.... the soon to be wifey said after the wedding that I can get my Project car... and make my garage bigger.... I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Paging DrLaban
DrLaban
We need lots of pics stat!!!!!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_Paging DrLaban
DrLaban
We need lots of pics stat!!!!!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*

...


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Is the DR. in..... ??


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Where are ya Doc?????


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

I fear this thread is about to flatline...


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZOMBIEEATER.* »_I fear this thread is about to flatline...

Me too.. this is a sad thought


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Man this is truely sad.......all the sweet work and no final pics......truely a bummer
well lets dress up this boredom of a thread shall we??????








A drunk jessica biel should be good


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

^^ Ok so now we are looking for a drunk NAKED Jessica Biel!!!!!!!
Oh and we want updates!!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_Man this is truely sad.......all the sweet work and no final pics......truely a bummer
well lets dress up this boredom of a thread shall we??????








A drunk jessica biel should be good

Name the Movie ???


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sk8chip98)*

do u want me to or are you going to?


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sk8chip98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sk8chip98* »_
Name the Movie ??? 

The rules of attraction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GI-JOE)*

IS THERE A DOCTOR HERE?????







Yepp... it is.
Hi guys. Sorry for the "radio silence". Just too much to do at work right now.
Haven't been in the garage or at the forums since early january.
But I got some plans in the garage this weekend, so maybe there's an update during the weekend.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Please dont leave us hangin like that again.....we were getting sad.....LOL
I was about to come over there and take pics myself.....LOL
I will be in Germany and Amsterdam in October......maybe a little extra road trip to oslo...hmmmm


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*















cant wait to see some pics!!!!!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

WOO HOOO the Doc is back.... I have been eying a purple bug in my hood that has been sitting in a drive way for a while. I hope to have it sitting in my driveway by the summer!!!


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

looking forward to some rolling shots soon........ hehe


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

I'm getting bored here.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this officially sucks!!!!
Come on Dr.
We are all waiting here....LOL
Give up some pics.


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

progress???


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_this officially sucks!!!!
Come on Dr.
We are all waiting here....LOL
Give up some pics.

if your so bored, build your own.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
if your so bored, build your own.









I dont have the items required to build this caliber of vehicle:
1. an aircooled vw
2. space
3. time
4. money
5. skill
6. patience
7. several other things i forgot.....lol


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_progress???









Sweet....here is my last one.....LOL
slightly smaller scale.








with his little brother


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

we're waiting impatiently.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

maybe the doc lost is licence


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

any word..... did this thread Code??


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
Sweet....here is my last one.....LOL
slightly smaller scale.








with his little brother









mine is lower


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

and narrower LOL


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

oh how we digressed ...


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

I just read this whole thread, phenomenal build. I'll be watching...


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_and narrower LOL


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*

Howdy!








Long time, no see







I've been pretty busy at work since Christmas. Not much has been done, but this weekend I slowly started up again.
I can't remember if I told you that one my doors got f**ked during the Christmas holidays.
To make a long story short, the wind messed up my door so I need to change it.
A new door is bought and I started shaving it this weekend. A lot easier because I could take what I needed from the "old" door, and just cut and weld.
No pictures since I posted pictures from the first shaving earlier








I hope that I manage to get things back on track now. I am ready to keep on building if my workhours at work decrease, just a little bit.


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

woot cant wait!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*

holy ****, he is alive. I was about to lose faith and remove this from my watched list. keep it going Doc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome back!


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

i dig. subscribed.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

spread the good word the DOC is back in the building.... now get your ass back to building!!! glad to see your back at it


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

dude where's the update on this ?! need pictures


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bananza)*

Last night I got some good hours in the garage.
I am moving the car to a bigger garage after the easter holidays so I'm finishing up the "dirty work" in my own garage.
I have modified my frontbumper and brackets to make it fit as perfect (and close) as possible.
After 2,5 hours I was pretty pleased. The bumper is also moved 17-18mm down.
I am now going to weld all bolts from the back and clean the frontside of the bumper for holes.
Also played a little with the location of my new licenseplate. I think it will end up under the bumper. Then I don't "mess up" the bumper with to many "things".
Next up is the rear bumper..
















And now... a little suprise for you. My pinstriped dash
























That's all for now.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

Lookin good man.. it gives the interior a nice little touch!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

More work done tonight








I started on the rear bumper. Like in the front, I want the bumper to follow the shape of the car better.
First I make a slice for each inch. I only slice the bottom of the bumper.
Then I shape it bye bending it carefully until I got the shape I want. Then I weld all the slices.








Then after a couple of hours things look like this. Much much better. This is the way it SHOULD have been made
























I still got to modify the brackets to lower the rear bumper as well, but I'll do that later this week.
I got something else up my sleeve reagarding the rear bumper, so stay tuned


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

I like that, looks a lot like a 356 Porsche rear now.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

looking good man, looking good...


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

More done tonight, guys







Starting to look like a car. Adjusted and boltet the rear panel and fenders.
Are going to modify the Sebring Exhaust during the weekend.. got some plans







It also needs some cut & weld because it does not fit perfectly. 


















_Modified by DrLaban at 11:21 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

man I was starting to go through withdrawls!!!







looking good!!


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

i love that car. any plans going to the bugrun this year ?


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

looks great keep it up man.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bananza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bananza* »_i love that car. any plans going to the bugrun this year ?

Yepp, that's one of my plans this summer. I really really hope I'm 100% finished this year


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*








This is stunning.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sven7)*

Today I have "installed" the FatMat inside the car. It took some hours but I'm pleased with the result








Front..








Rear...








I also started mounting the running boards. They need some mods for perfect fit.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

lookin great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Just went through the whole thread, sick ride. I need to build an air cooled soon


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*

Finished up under the hood today. Ready to start making MDF panels and installing the new air suspension parts and the amp for "the AshPod"










_Modified by DrLaban at 7:21 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Looks good doc. keep it up...It's nice to see that you are making consistant progress again! We needs vids when this this is done


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

I have to speed things up now to get it ready for this season.
I'm moving the car to a bigger garage during this or next week. I'm now going to share garage with 8 other airheads








Photoshoot and video is coming when the car is done.


----------



## AirCooled6nine (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Just read through the entire thread, Amazing work!! Seriously!! I have a question for you though... I am about the order the complete air ride kit from airkelwd as well and all the searching and reading I've done have been pretty much positive but I noticed you changed you 2 gallon tank, compressors, fittings and air lines. Was the original air ride equipment "bad" or did you just want to go bigger and better? Again amazing build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all the hours, money and work you have put into this!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (AirCooled6nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirCooled6nine* »_Just read through the entire thread, Amazing work!! Seriously!! I have a question for you though... I am about the order the complete air ride kit from airkelwd as well and all the searching and reading I've done have been pretty much positive but I noticed you changed you 2 gallon tank, compressors, fittings and air lines. Was the original air ride equipment "bad" or did you just want to go bigger and better? Again amazing build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all the hours, money and work you have put into this!

Thanx!








The reason for the upgrade of tank etc is that I wanted more air capasity in the system.
Bigger tank means bigger compressor and I choosed 2 compressors instead of one BIG.
To get more airflow through the system I also upgrade the lines. The valves is the "same" as Airkewld has in their pro kit. 
If you go for the Airkewld kit, go for the 4-way kit (FBSS), not the 2-way (FB)!


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Thanx!








The reason for the upgrade of tank etc is that I wanted more air capasity in the system.
Bigger tank means bigger compressor and I choosed 2 compressors instead of one BIG.
To get more airflow through the system I also upgrade the lines. The valves is the "same" as Airkewld has in their pro kit. 
If you go for the Airkewld kit, go for the 4-way kit (FBSS), not the 2-way (FB)!

the bigger the hardware the faster you can fill the bags and the faster you can dump the bags!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AirCooled6nine (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

Alright, just wanted to check. Thanks. I have a 69 project and its going in the same direction you took yours. Not as nice though, I dont have the skills that you are pulling off. But want to do everything myself as well. This thread is def alot of help so just wanted to say thanks. Again top notch work and cant wait to see the updates.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Hey Doc- did you do a thread for the AshPod? VERY interested in that. I have my MP3 player hooked directly to the amp with just a pair of subs(for now), but need to figure out how to make the MP3 player more usable without being all over the place.
Thanks-


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

@ SidVicious - I'm hooking up the AshPod in a short while. Will post info then.
@ All - Yesterday I did some more allignment of the rear. Starting to look like i want it now. Just need some more work on the exhaust.


----------



## jdub63 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Hey Doc, Looking good








Did you ever get a chance to measure the aluminum swing arm piece on the rear suspension? I'm still home fabing my rear air ride and would like to know the dimensions on your kit.
thanks,
jdub63


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (jdub63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdub63* »_Hey Doc, Looking good








Did you ever get a chance to measure the aluminum swing arm piece on the rear suspension? I'm still home fabing my rear air ride and would like to know the dimensions on your kit.
thanks,
jdub63

Ahhh.. THAT I forgot. Sorry man!
Will do it today while I got the wheels of the car.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (jdub63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdub63* »_Hey Doc, Looking good








Did you ever get a chance to measure the aluminum swing arm piece on the rear suspension? I'm still home fabing my rear air ride and would like to know the dimensions on your kit.
thanks,
jdub63

The swing arm piece is 40 x 40mm and the length is 350mm


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

This weekend I have completed the modification of the ASS. "I love big butts" so I wanted to make one reeeal fat one.
The SEBRING exhaust didn't fit perfectly so I had to re-weld the exits. I also changed to pipes to 2,5".








Made some half moons in the blade








So after a LOT of meaturements, grinding, calculation and brainstorming things looked like this. 
The pipes nicely dives into the rear bumper, just the way I wanted. 








One BAD ass!























I have changed the shape of the bumper blade, lowered it, raised the exhaust exits, shorten the bumper brackets and shorten the pipes.

_Modified by DrLaban at 10:49 PM 4-19-2009_

_Modified by DrLaban at 10:50 PM 4-19-2009_


_Modified by DrLaban at 10:52 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## jdub63 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Thanks again for the info....
_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
The swing arm piece is 40 x 40mm and the length is 350mm


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (jdub63)*

gotta keep an eye on this build. so dope.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (euro-steez)*

I am still modifying my front bumper and brackets. Here's a little "sneak" of what's goin' on.
















Bumper is now in the perfect height and distance from the front. I have also modified the fog lamps (that I used on my old Galf Cab project) so they don't need a foot or bracket.
I also went and blasted/primed some parts last night.








Just now I am putting all the new air parts together. This is what you need for controlling one corner of the car. In other words you need 4 of this rig to controll all corners.








And some more "sneaking"
















Started the upgrade of the air ride today. This should give the system enough air flow. Upgrading from 1/4" to 3/8".
























Since the 5 gallon tank is mounted behind the gas tank I had to modify the tanks foot.

It looked like this before I started cuting it:








And after some welding it looked like this:
















Will continue the work with the upgrade tomorrow.


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

things are looking great! just had mine out today....


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubguyjosh* »_things are looking great! just had mine out today....


Those wheels are so sick








How did you tint your rear window? In one pice or did you have to cut it into slices before applying the film?
You have any close ups of the tint job?


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

had my buddy tint em when they were out while car was gettin painted.


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

Today I started with the MDF floor which will support all the air management parts.
Started up making a frame under the gas tank. All the other panels will be "connected" to this frame and in that way locked to the body of the car.








Then I made two more panels, one for the air parts and one for the audio amp.








This is the layout, so far. I think there will be some small changes on the location of the air parts.
Now I'm going to make some neat panels which makes it possible to hide cables, air lines etc.
Tomorrow I am also going to make the box for my subwoofer(s), so I can get ride of the MDF-board inside my garage.
Stay tuned!


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

great build. you talk to any other bug guys running air? 3/8 seems like it is going to hop. what management you going with?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_great build. you talk to any other bug guys running air? 3/8 seems like it is going to hop. what management you going with?

A friend of mine runs 1/2 on his Audi A6, and he had to mount reducers @ the rear, the car liftet.
I got a digital panel for pressure readings and a 9 switch controller. I'm thinking about going for a digital controller later, with ride height controll etc.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Another sunny day in Oslo.







A day spent in/outside the garage








*Starting to look like a car again. New seats and panels in dark red. Looks great againts the flat savannah beige paint*








*Box for the subwoofers under construction. 2 x RF 10" are going inside this box.*








*Almost done. The inner walls between the woofers are missing in this picture. Each woofer have its own encloser.*








*Finito







Haven't decided what material I'm gonna use on the box. I want it to look original and not look like a sub. So if someone got some pics of a original "plate" behind the rear seat, please post it her.*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

comin along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I wish I had some cash to make at least, some progress on my projects..
fuggin powerball can bl0W Me







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


_Modified by acetate909 at 5:40 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Got all my fittings today. And then I was able to finish the valve/tank setup.
Pretty pleased with the result. Tonight everything is going in to the car, and hopefully soon the car will be on the wheels again.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

Insane, thanks for the updates!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

More done tonight, this is going the right way so far








Almost finished "all" the electrical stuff in the car. Fuse panel, lights etc.
I also gave the tank for the air ride a "makeover". So after a couple of hours, it looked like this:


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Lookin' good. Nice weather gets things going quickly I see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

I made a small board under the tank to easy the installation into the car.








Then I don't have to f**k around under the tank to take it in and out. The bolts are VERY tight under it.
Installed







I also installed the modules for air management and remote controll (pop doors)








Not much space, but enough








My remote got 3 channels, so I'm going to use the 3. channel for slamming my ride using the remote.
The plan for tomorrow is to blast my bumper blades...


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

The air management is now functional








Tthe 9-switch box. Enables all kind of control. One corner, one side, both front, both rear and all corners.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel
I can also slam and raise using the remote for the shaved doors.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Today I have worked with my wheels. They are now ready for new paint.
I have also done an old køtomtrick on my new tires. No text/texture on sides








The tires looked like this...








And I looked like this..


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Today I have worked with my wheels. They are now ready for new paint. I have also done an old køtomtrick on my new tires. No text/texture on sides








The tires looked like this...

My tires look the same as those but mine were because of the 8" wide rears.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

A little update from the last days. Got a lot done and here's some of it.
Blasted and primed my wheels. Next is bondo and new paint








Also got my red bands..








Modified and fitted my stone guards (ROBRI repro's) A helluva job to get them fitted ok. But after some hours they where on.








More to come this weekend


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

lookin great bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*








Flat white....


























_Modified by DrLaban at 5:08 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

What did you have to bondo? the wheels? I know you arent doing more bondo on the car right. Looks good with the stone guards too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0neyDanza* »_What did you have to bondo? the wheels? I know you arent doing more bondo on the car right. Looks good with the stone guards too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Spray bondo.. or what you call it "over there". Kinda thick primer which I sanded before paint.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Oh gotcha. Looks nice. need pics with the wheels and tires now!


----------



## chrismalvagna (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

i am so impressed with your work, ive been watching this thread since its start, and love how its going. Your work has actually inspired me to sell my 04 bmw and im now in the market for a bug. Thanks and keep up the good work.
Also can someone give me a ride to work, I no longer have a car... didnt really think that part through all the way...


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (chrismalvagna)*

Sunday in the garage...
Pop outs installed:








Painted and assembled the head lights.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Pictures says more than words... (Haven't installed the red bands in front yet)


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning....well done....keep the pics rolling.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

WORD!!!!!
lookin good man, I really dig the exhaust mods, it looks good stickin out the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (royragtop)*

The wheels are gorgeous but I think I liked the red setup a bit more. Beautiful work however. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_The wheels are gorgeous but I think I liked the red setup a bit more. Beautiful work however. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I also like the red setup, but white gave it a more "clean" look. And when you figure out the rest of my plan you'll understand the white wheels.
Ok, let me reveal one more secret.
Take this...








..combined with this








.. and the keyword "Type 2"
Then guess what will happend to the US-bumpers......


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

^ hahaha 
Doc its looking good man.... I cant wait to get my 62 or 63


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Good lord!!!!!! I need a towel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdj1 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

Doc - the build and the car are awesome - can't wait to see the bumpers on it - I am guessing you are going with white bumpers also???? 
All of us are staying motivated by your thread but what do you do to stay motivated and creative??? 
Good stuff! Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (sdj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdj1* »_Doc - the build and the car are awesome - can't wait to see the bumpers on it - I am guessing you are going with white bumpers also???? 
All of us are staying motivated by your thread but what do you do to stay motivated and creative??? 
Good stuff! Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're so right. Flat white US-bumpers, cleaned from bolts/holes and tweaked a little bit.
First of all, all feedback I get helps with the motivation. I got a big passion for these old cars and I think that reflects into my projects.
I find a lot of motivation reading other project threads in different forums. Therefore I try to give something back to you guys. Somebody may think I posts way too much.







hehe
And last, but not least.. I got a very very good girlfriend, that do not share, but she supports my passion for these cars 100%








Well.. can't stand here, out in the garage!


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ya we can tell you have a passion for this thing!!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Tonight I finished up the engine department. New black walls, and I actually fired up the engine. Works like a charm








Needs some minor adjustments after it get warm.








I also picked up my package from Classic Bildelar and after som mods i had a "wackeldackel" with an iron cross which will be installed shelf behind the backseat.


----------



## AirCooled6nine (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

The car looks amazing! Can't wait to see it finished. Also what generator are you running now to support the air ride and stereo? Still a 12 volt 30 amp??


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (AirCooled6nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirCooled6nine* »_The car looks amazing! Can't wait to see it finished. Also what generator are you running now to support the air ride and stereo? Still a 12 volt 30 amp??

I'm using a 75amp alternator which is feeding the two batteries through a seperator relay.
One battery is only for the solenoid in the door and the starter. The other feeds everything else.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Almost finished up the rear bumper tonight. Helluva job to get the horns and bars to fit perfect after the modification of the bumperblade.
After 2-3 hours it started to look like I wanted. Some more job tomorrow and I'll start the cleaning and welding of the bumper.
PS! The hole bumper is going to be white, the red primer is only temporary after I blasted the bumper parts.


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

sorry we just need 1 more of these on this page......so hot!!!


----------



## sdj1 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Doc,
What is the brand of those fog lights? 
Thanks,
SDJ1


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (sdj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdj1* »_Doc,
What is the brand of those fog lights? 
Thanks,
SDJ1

It's some noname repro lamps. Bought them from a shop in Sweden.
http://www.classicbildelar.com...s-sma/
When you buy it the hole light is chrome, but I blasted and painted the housing flat white.


_Modified by DrLaban at 7:01 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
And last, but not least.. I got a very very good girlfriend, that do not share, but she supports my passion for these cars 100%








Well.. can't stand here, out in the garage!

I hear that...if my soon to be wifey didnt support the habiate then I would never see her


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*








amazing build man!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

This weekend I moved the project to a bigger garage








And tonight I started inside the car. Half way on the carpeting


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

can't wait to see the white bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_can't wait to see the white bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gettin' there








Almost finished up the rear bumper tonight. 90% of the welding is done. All the slices after the modification is welded, bolt holes is cleaned and brackets are welded to the blade.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

looking sick man...


----------



## UBER-GTI (Mar 31, 2007)

one of the SICKEST air-cooleds i have seen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (UBER-GTI)*

Tonight I finished up the carpeting







Weeee








Tomorrow the bumpers are on my plan. Weld, grind and get them primed.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Installed the snowflakes today








First masking tape and measurement before drilling the holes..








40 minutes later
















I am going to change the air installation under the hood. Going to use hardlines and move the valves from the tank.
Made some brackets that I am going to use for the valves


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

* i'm in love <3!!*


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (cameagain)*

More done...
"Hardlines"







I changed my setup for the air. Did hardlines instead. Pretty pleased with the result for being the first time bending those pipes. Was missing some connections so I was almost done before ending that day in the garage.
























Better space in the new garage







Layin' low


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

god damn that looks tight ! have you replaced the driveshaft with the old shorter ones or are those the original '69 ones ?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bananza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bananza* »_god damn that looks tight ! have you replaced the driveshaft with the old shorter ones or are those the original '69 ones ?

Replaced with short one's. Not a chance to get 8" rears under with the original driveshafts.
I got 10mm clearence now after changing the tires. Damn I could have used 8,5"








hehe


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

yep, i thought that the 8's won't fit with the original driveshafts. thanks for that. i'm also trying to fit the 8's under my '69







yeah, the 8,5 wide ones would be rad


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bananza)*

Folks, I don't have a break in the project. The car is finished during the next week if I receive the last parts. Have been working my ass of the last two weeks and this last week I took the week of from work just to work with the car. 14 hours in the garage every day.








There will not be any pictures of the whole car before I've wrapped it up, but some detail shots you can get








First out, the amp is color coded to match the primer red AshPod
















The digital display for the air ride is hooked up and functional. The frame is going to be polished up tp match the chrome trim on the dash (not yet mounted)








As we speak I am doing the bumpers. Finishing up the welding on the rear bumper.
















Just weld and grinding, no bondo yet







Pretty pleased with the result.








Finishing up the start/end of the tubes. A lot of job, but gettin' there


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

Lookin' good man! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Seventhundersrx (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

PM Sent


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Seventhundersrx)*

come on! I am getting really anxious to see this done.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_









thats bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

oh man i love it.... my fiance just said to me " so when you building me a car that looks like that" ..... A wooo hoooo If i could only make it half as nice as this one.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

I was supposed to show the car at a show this weekend, but the time ran away from me last week because I had to take some steps back. I got a major oil leak behind the flywheel so I had to take the engine out again.
But I'm gettin there. This weekend I stayed at home instead of going to Sweden and party at the "Bug Run" show.
More work on the rear bumper. Damn I got some hours on the bumpers now!








Fixing the leak..








Then I was back where I left..








The snowflakes connected and working. Had to do some relay mods to make them work as rear lights, brake lights and turn signal. All using ONE bulb.








Finished up the audio system. Forgot to take pictures of the subs..
I'm going all hidden for the audio so I made a custom wall under the dash.
















Crappy iPhone pics, but here's everything hooked up.








Almost finished inside the car
















As for the sound it turned out really well. The AshPod is working like a charm. And the fat mat is doing a helluva job








Until then... BYE!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

i just got a boner. We need a big finish with full length vids, pics, sound, the works. Matter of fact made it HD too! Ha. looks really nice man.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

and the breeze rolls by from the dump valves and i j!zzed in my pants...


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

For all the hating that goes on the Tex I love that a thread like this.... where you got folks from all over the world checking in a giving such great feed back Can still go down. Every time I read this thread I leave it with a big smile... thanks Doc.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sk8chip98* »_For all the hating that goes on the Tex I love that a thread like this.... where you got folks from all over the world checking in a giving such great feed back Can still go down. Every time I read this thread I leave it with a big smile... thanks Doc. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sk8chip98* »_For all the hating that goes on the Tex I love that a thread like this.... where you got folks from all over the world checking in a giving such great feed back Can still go down. Every time I read this thread I leave it with a big smile... thanks Doc. 

Wow... I'm out of words.


----------



## SIKslamd7D (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude, Dr, this is suck a bitchen build man. You remind me so much of myself with your attention to detail. I must know more about your speaker install in the front though. I am very interested in how you did it. Your work and dedication has shown me a new light and I appreciate. Keep it up. I commend all that you have done.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (SIKslamd7D)*

Before polishing...








After the first round with rubbing/cleaning and polishing...








I removed the smal chrome bits under the rear windows and replaced them with one big panel. MUCH better I think. 








Test mount of the peep mirror..
















Today I'm going to continue working on my bumpers and polish some more chrome bits.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you done polishing yet?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

Yepp, bits are polished and the headlamps are assembled. Now I'm just waiting for all my windows to come back after a little "makeover"







I'm also going to do a little mod on my sunvisor.
Also got some new parts on it's way from the states.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Hurry up then!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

More done








I dropped the peep and went for a couple of Alberts instead
































I am going to go for the wide trim on the sides, and that will arrive tomorrow.
Bronze tint on ALL windows. The guy who did it, did an AWSOME job with it!!
















Almost there... damn I'm fed up sanding these bumpers!
















And the windows (except the ones in the doors) installed.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Love the bumper mods, love the glass and REALLY love the AshPod. You HAVE to post a how-to on that. I'm running the same type of thing and need a hidey hole...


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

I like the peeps better. Maybe it is just the angle of the picture. Good job though. Almost there.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0neyDanza* »_I like the peeps better. Maybe it is just the angle of the picture. Good job though. Almost there.

I think it is the angel, because in real life the peep's looked odd to me, and the Alberts just "did it"








Ok, folks. This project is almost finished and I've got a new projectcar








This time I going to build Norways LOWEST splitbus







I got my hands on a -65 splitbus deluxe.
I'm thinking about bodydrop and air ride on this one. This build will take some years. I have promised myself (and my girlfriend) that


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Oh no... Dont get side tracked


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0neyDanza* »_Oh no... Dont get side tracked

Relax, I will not post anything more or comment the new project in this thread


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

will the bus have beetle bumpers?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Tonight I "upgraded" the car with the (old style) wide trim on the sides. That did it all. MUCH better.
I also installed the windows in the passanger door.


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (MattRabbitDrummer)*

MOAR...Need vids
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sk8chip98* »_For all the hating that goes on the Tex I love that a thread like this.... where you got folks from all over the world checking in a giving such great feed back Can still go down. Every time I read this thread I leave it with a big smile... thanks Doc. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
awesome work my friend, the end result is nothing short of inspirational


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_awesome work my friend, the end result is nothing short of inspirational









I'm inspired







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

looking good Doctor.... looking good.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

MOAR!!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*


_Quote »_Ok, folks. This project is almost finished and I've got a new projectcar 
This time I going to build Norways LOWEST splitbus I got my hands on a -65 splitbus deluxe.

good luck on that one, there is some low stuff over there allready, where are these guys from? http://www.radikalbugz.com/phpBB2/ I cant read it but I thought they were from there. maybe the netherlands or france, I dont know. I love the style you guys got goin on in europe. always something fresh.
anyways I am sure it will be awesome from the work I have seen from you. keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is one of the lowest buses I have seen, and no air, all static








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by royragtop at 11:44 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (royragtop)*

Radikalbugz is based in the southern part of Belgium, near French border. I stopped by their shop at the beginning of the year on a trip to Paris. They do some amazing work as well. I'm a loyal supporter as shown in my sig








Been reading up on this build, and the end product looks amazing. I like all of the detailing that went into it. 
I'm Currently working on bagging a '68 Beetle for/with royalaird. I'm sure he'll start a build once we progress a little further.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (BEANS)*

cool I always wondered where they were from, I thought they were speaking french in the videos but I am just a dumb american








they build some nasty rides, i love their vids and cars, thanks for the info.
so Doc can have the lowest bus in Norway, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am looking forward to that build as I find myself slowly getting out of bugs and more into buses


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (royragtop)*

Hi guys,
I'm on summer vacation these days so the car will be finished up when I come back.
I'm almost done in the garage now, and I'm REALLY lookin' forward to drive this car!


----------



## bringtheshred (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Just found this build and WOW... This car has come a loooong way from what it started from! Love it


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (bringtheshred)*

where did you get your rear wheels from


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

okay so I dont know if you would be interested in telling us this, but I am looking to some day do this to a bug...but what am I looking at spending on a project like this? minus the air ride though!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Calling the Doctor.... hey doc pick up the new P VW issue (Aug 09) my car and our club is in there... EEM check it out!!


----------



## wallyhood (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Type 1 -68: FAT, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (DrLaban)*

Loving your build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the great professional work, oh and keep the photos coming too.
Would love some extra detail on the iPod/ash tray mod. Things like the hinging mechanism and how you'll be wiring it etc. Love the idea of no "front end" showing. I've got a spare 60Gb iPod sitting in a drawer, now I've got something to do with it. Nice.
Lot's of luck with the build, and keep updating the blog.
Thanx for sharing.
wallyhood
brisbane, australia


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Type 1 -68: FAT, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (wallyhood)*

Howdy folks,
I´ve had summer vacation and I´m struggelig a bit to get the motivation back.
But I have worked with the bumpers and things are starting to look good.
Yesterday I layed some more füller on both bumpers. Here´s two good and "thick" layers on the rear bumper. This is done to make the profiles around the tubes etc perfect. The same "trick" is done on the front bumper.








And today the front bumper got it´s first layer of flatt matt. The paint is not dry on the pics so it is not completly flatt.


----------



## Seventhundersrx (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Type 1 -68: FAT, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project (DrLaban)*

Nice!!


----------



## Poledancing Vdubber (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey dude,
Really looking forward to the pics of the finnished Bug, I should let u know that I joined this forum due to your project.
I typed into Google image "VW Beetle with Peep mirror" to get some ideas on where to fit mine and a link to your project came up, I joined right away wanting to know how its gonna look so keep up the good work dude.
PS, I put my Ipod in my splits ash tray so great minds and all that!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Poledancing Vdubber)*

Ohh yes!







(the bumper is not bolted on the picture, just had to try it on very quick







)


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking Sick Doc..... looking Sick


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

dont loose motivation! so close sir so close.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*

Absolutely awesome build man. Definitely can't wait to see it done.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Where are you??


----------



## retroron (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

probably one of the best lookin' bugs i've seen in a long time!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*



DrLaban
[IMG said:


> http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/albums/68_Type1/DSC_4389.jpg[/IMG]


Its crying cause there hasnt been any updates......


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Need updates!!!!!


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

i would love to know how those front airshocks have been working ? what pros and cons they have compared to normal airbags ?


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

What did you do to make the rear apron removable? i didnt catch any info on this at all, thanks...great build as mentioned before.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (6T1)*

c`mon doc we need some updates?!?!?


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

I think this thread has flatlined.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (w00ht)*

I saw the car for sale on ebay.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (madster)*

your joking right?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_I saw the car for sale on ebay.

What have you been drinking?








The car is NOT for sale, I don`t think my girlfriend has put it on eBay either








To much work lately, but things will happen in a short while. So sit back and relax guys, soon there will be some action in this thread again.
Have a nice weekend, guys!


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

ha ha ha I was hoping that the Ebay coment would smoke you out. Awesome work so far so do us all a favor and get that bad bug done.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (madster)*

Hey Dr. whats up?
I cant believe i forgot about your build.
You are truely an artist. Keep up the good work.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
What have you been drinking?









The car is NOT for sale, I don`t think my girlfriend has put it on eBay either








To much work lately, but things will happen in a short while. So sit back and relax guys, soon there will be some action in this thread again.
Have a nice weekend, guys!

Fair enough lol!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_Hey Dr. whats up?
I cant believe i forgot about your build.
You are truely an artist. Keep up the good work.

Wow... hehe. The artist formely known as..








All good here. Just had a big pause in the build this summer. But soon the autum and the winter is here, and I can crawl into the garage again


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_What did you do to make the rear apron removable? i didnt catch any info on this at all, thanks...great build as mentioned before.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (6T1)*

HE's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_What did you do to make the rear apron removable? i didnt catch any info on this at all, thanks...great build as mentioned before.

It is very easy. You just don`t weld it in place. It is held in place when you bolt the fenders.
You only need to trim the apron a little bit on the inside. You´ll see it when you try it on and of.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

WOOO HOOOOO The Doc is back..... I hope you had a great time off, but Im going to need you to get back to work. : )


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Hey, where did you get the material for the firewall? I don't want to buy the chrome tin but don't want the black tarboard.
Also, what type of engine seal do you have in the rear? Are you usingone from an older model? My '68 has a different looking seal and just wondering if it really makesa difference?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (KIDVersion1)*

Come on DR!!!!!!!!!
Where the hell are ya????
you out on vaca again??


----------



## vr3jetta (Sep 12, 2007)

incredible!!! spent the whole class reading these pages... sooo worth it. nice build


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (vr3jetta)*

Okay Okay, The Norwegian summer is over, it's getting colder and you have to be back in the garage by now.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (w00ht)*

Where is the Dr.??????


----------



## order66a (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Bump!


----------



## mikeeylikesitt (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW.


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_They are the same as I have on my old tires, I just have MUCH lower profile on my tires








It is 1.8" PortOWalls from ATLAS.
My old tires with 1.8" walls..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And my new tires with 1,8" walls.. imagine how much lower the car will be with these tires







hehe
















So what size tires did you end up going with??


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xscirocco16vx)*

They look like they're probably 146/65-15 SmartCar tires.


----------



## Kamikaze_6712 (Sep 19, 2003)

Those were 165/ 50- 15 Nankang tires if I remember correctly


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_They are the same as I have on my old tires, I just have MUCH lower profile on my tires








It is 1.8" PortOWalls from ATLAS.
My old tires with 1.8" walls..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And my new tires with 1,8" walls.. imagine how much lower the car will be with these tires







hehe
















So what size tires did you end up going with??


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (Kamikaze_6712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kamikaze_6712* »_Those were 165/ 50- 15 Nankang tires if I remember correctly

Hmm, not sure why my post came up twice... i think he might have said what his new rear's were (165/50)?? but he never stated what size the fronts were...


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrLaban)*

where did you get the red G-cap?
_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_More work done today.
















The painter visited me today and had a look at the project.
He was very satisfied of the work so far. I will receive a quote next week.
Changed the front apron today since I have changed the hood.
Now the apron is pre 67
















Perfect fit against the fenders. HEY!!! The car is on the ground! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerofile/5998/halloween_pumpkin3.gif" BORDER="0"> hehe








"The Mig" ;D








Two of my friends visited me today, and that ALWAYS ends up in more work for me. And here's the result...
Before:








After:








Result.. MUCH lower Cap!









_Modified by DrLaban at 9:52 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (Kamikaze_6712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kamikaze_6712* »_Those were 165/ 50- 15 Nankang tires if I remember correctly

Hmm, not sure why my post came up twice... i think he might have said what his new rear's were (165/50)?? but he never stated what size the fronts were...


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

has this project gone DOA ?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Looks like it.
Its a shame


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

well if the car is gettin parted out Ill take the rear fenders.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (madster)*

I'll take the whole thing


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

its for sale on the SAMBA


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (madster)*

link?


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_link?

You know it's in Norway right?


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Was in Norway now it on DAS CRAIGSLIST


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (w00ht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00ht* »_
You know it's in Norway right? 

yeah, just wanted to see the ad. i'm not really gonna buy it


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Hehehe.. you guys. Smokin` me out again








The car isn`t for sale, and I have started to work on it. So pleeeease `lax guys


----------



## mikeeylikesitt (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

WOOOOOOOOO!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

I heard you were making ur 68 all wheel drive.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

u have us all anxious for new pics...i need me a pic fix quick


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Doctor!!!!!
Its not nice to keep patients waiting.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

hahahah all we have to do is that the car is for sale and the Doctor shows up.... hmm u wonder if that would work on my dentist?


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

I've read every page, and I'm afraid I'm not going to get to see the finished piece!
Updates?


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (Ma2)*

What size tires did you end up going with in the rear? Im building some 8"ers for the rear of my '64 and i really like the look of the second set of tires you have on your wheels! Good work on the project so far! Im loving this thread!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (xscirocco16vx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xscirocco16vx* »_What size tires did you end up going with in the rear? Im building some 8"ers for the rear of my '64 and i really like the look of the second set of tires you have on your wheels! Good work on the project so far! Im loving this thread!


Hi there,
I am running 195/50-15" @ the rear. The first set was 195/65-15.
As a little update. Ordered some more parts yesterday







Things are happening again...


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Awsome! Thanks! Im assuming your running 135's on the front right? Can't wait to see what new parts you have coming to you! Good work, looking great so far!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (xscirocco16vx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xscirocco16vx* »_Awsome! Thanks! Im assuming your running 135's on the front right? Can't wait to see what new parts you have coming to you! Good work, looking great so far!

I was running 135s, but I am running 165/50 now. These are much lower than the 135s.
I think I will change my 4,5x15" wheels to 5,5x15" in front during the winter.










_Modified by DrLaban at 10:18 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Awsome! Thanks! Im assuming your running 135's on the front right? Can't wait to see what new parts you have coming to you! Good work, looking great so far!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

looking sick....


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

Breathtaking... my hat's off to you sir!!!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (heebz)*

Ok, finally I will get the finger out of my a**








Next week I´ll take the hole week off at work, just to work with the project.








Wooohaa


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*








I so happy....


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes!!!


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

UPDATES?!?!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ma2)*

This weeks work started today. First I had to clean up the garage around my car. Ready for rumble!








Tomorrow I am starting with alle the panels under the bonnet. Today I disconnected all the airlines, and removed the compressors.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

_Slackers Garage....how fitting!_






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »__Slackers Garage....how fitting!_






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yepp!







hehe


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

very nice...are those steel wheels "homemade"?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (hoodride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodride* »_very nice...are those steel wheels "homemade"?

Yes. The front wheels are stock 4,5x15" 4-lug steelies. But the rear wheels are modified to 8x15" by a company here in Norway.


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

nice one ! looking so gooood !


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Im so stoked to see this finished.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ma2)*

Todays work...production of floors and panels
I have made a double floor to hide all cables, lines and components.
















I finished up every parts which should be in 16mm MDF boards. Next up is to make the rest of the panels in 6mm MDF. Sides, spare tire well and under the dash.








Things seems a bit "boxy" now, but the end result will be different
















Next session in the garage will be Thursday, tomorrow I am going on a roadtrip to pick up my 1965 microbus deluxe.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh man Doc... this thing is killer dude. I cant wait to get my air cooled project off the ground. (or on the ground depending on how you want to look at it. ) : )


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
Yes. The front wheels are stock 4,5x15" 4-lug steelies. But the rear wheels are modified to 8x15" by a company here in Norway. 









Sorry, but what size of tire u running in that pic. there s good amount of stretch happing , looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hoodride at 4:16 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (hoodride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodride* »_
Sorry, but what size of tire u running in that pic. there s good amount of stretch happing , looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by hoodride at 4:16 PM 12-2-2009_

195/50-15"


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Any pics of the black bug in background?


----------



## jayfour (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (heebz)*

this bug is amazing, great work


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (jay__DUBZ)*

I am on track for the planned work this week.








Forgot my camera, so excuse the crappy mobilephone pictures
































That`s it for now..


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Todays work in the garage
First some better pics after yesterdays session...
















And from today..
















































Done. The side and back panels are going to get trimmed with dark grey leather


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

so fresh and so clean!


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

*burp* yummy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (KIDVersion1)*

Thanks guys!


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

as it is said here on the tex MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 72marinablue (Dec 1, 2008)

It looks awesome! But how are you gonna get your gas cap off?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (72marinablue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *72marinablue* »_It looks awesome! But how are you gonna get your gas cap off?

The cap is going to be modified


----------



## jdub63 (Jan 15, 2008)

At the risk of getting slaughtered on this forum, where did you find that little German helmet?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (jdub63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdub63* »_At the risk of getting slaughtered on this forum, where did you find that little German helmet?

It was donated to the project by a Norwegian aircooled buddy. It is actually a air filter top.


----------



## 72marinablue (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_
The cap is going to be modified









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## artie325 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

I was thinking the same thing about the gas cap while reading this post. Your car looks awesome btw!


----------



## artie325 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

I was thinking the same thing while reading this post. Your car looks awesome!


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

Just when I think it can't get any cooler...


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (heebz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heebz* »_Just when I think it can't get any cooler...

seriously, awesome project


----------



## synthetik77 (Apr 17, 2009)

Badass build good gawd... a question did you also shave the gasflap on the side?


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (synthetik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *synthetik77* »_Badass build good gawd... a question did you also shave the gasflap on the side?

Yes I did. the gasflap and my doorhandles.


----------



## synthetik77 (Apr 17, 2009)

DOPE!!!!! I wish you could bring that bug to Volksblast here in miami for the end of jan 2010


----------



## ettersmk2 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (synthetik77)*

i dont think there is a word or phrase that sums up how awsome this car looks... major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the awsome work


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

I love it man!


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

looking good Doc.... keep up the top notch work !!


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*

Simply awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (wolfsburgkid44)*

*I NEED UPDATES!







*


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

I just noticed its for sale on the SAMBA


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (madster)*

i hope it isnt for sale


----------



## jgarcia65 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_I just noticed its for sale on the SAMBA

Link or it didn't happen.


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (jgarcia65)*

didn't happen, the Dr. need to come out from hiding and give us updates, NOW!!!!!


----------



## zviratko (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re:*

Very , very nice projekt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (zviratko)*

MOAR!!11


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

bump!!!


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

UPDATE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOPHAT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

Hey man very impressive, cant wait to see it done. Couple words of advice after seeing your front compressor setup. 
The leader hoses off those Viair's are going to get REAL hot, the clearances looked tight around the carpet. I like the way you've done it, just keep an eye on the temperature, maybe wrap insulation?
And those leader hoses are prone to leaking! I had to buy 3 new hoses before I got one that didn't leak. My advice is run a second small check valve on your air tank...keep up the work dude...i'm loving it!


----------



## LOPHAT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (LOPHAT)*

Oh and where did u get those red bands?


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (LOPHAT)*

*I'm so disappointed that there hasnt been any updates in a long, long time. *


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Ma2)*

x2


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

i need to see more!!!!


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

X3
I've been watching this topic for far too long to have him just quit out on it.
I really hope theres nothing wrong.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ma2)*

Howdy








Lack of time guys, lack of time...
Well I was in the garage last night and installed the Pressurite unit. I´ll try to get air ride compleded next week.


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Welcome back! Can't wait to see some progress!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Howdy








Lack of time guys, lack of time...
Well I was in the garage last night and installed the Pressurite unit. I´ll try to get air ride compleded next week.


Good to hear it's still being worked on, slow an steady. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

Big up's Doc! Da bug is redonkulously respecktable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Howdy








Lack of time guys, lack of time...
Well I was in the garage last night and installed the Pressurite unit. I´ll try to get air ride compleded next week.

Phew! I was starting to think that you either quit on us or something was wrong and you werent able to work!
Glad to know everythings okay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AcesVR6 (Jan 12, 2010)

I love this tread! I'm gettin ready to buy my first project bug myself!!!


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

too many pages without images!!!!


----------



## vwjeans (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

can you post some images of ashpod??


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Man, I just read through all 18 pages in one shot, got all pumped, and WHAM. Kicked in the balls.
The thing's finally is really up on eBay now.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Raketemensch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raketemensch* »_Man, I just read through all 18 pages in one shot, got all pumped, and WHAM. Kicked in the balls.
The thing's finally is really up on eBay now.

Are you proud of yourself?


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bariman82)*

Nope, just bored at work and hoping to make a few people chuckle.
Bumping the thread and hoping to pull the good Doctor out of retirement wouldn't be a bad side effect either.


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Raketemensch)*

I am absolutely in love with your car/build, I demand more pictures!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Raketemensch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raketemensch* »_Man, I just read through all 18 pages in one shot, got all pumped, and WHAM. Kicked in the balls.
The thing's finally is really up on eBay now.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
lame....


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*

Updates..?


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Type 1 -68: FAT, Low & Damn Slow. Norwegian Project*

Yes, update _please_! This project gave me inspiration for my '68...which is now for sale!


----------



## K I L L E R (Aug 19, 2008)

More Updates, more photo's !!! This Bug is piece od goood project .


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (K I L L E R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K I L L E R* »_More Updates, more photo's !!! This Bug is piece od goood project .

MOAR!!


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (e.shell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e.shell* »_
MOAR!!

X2


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ma2)*

Howdy








I have realized that I need to have my car at home, in my own garage, so this weekend I have been installing the disconnected air parts again so I am going to be able to lift the car from the floor and move it back home. I have to drive 50 minuttes to get to the garage where the car is today, I want to work with my car for 50 mins instead....
Compressors installed again...
















If everything works out ok, the car will be moved in the end of this week







YES!!


_Modified by DrLaban at 6:52 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

get that purty little girl home!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good to hear you're anxiously awaiting some alone time with her.....that always ends on a positive note


----------



## ninjapants (Mar 2, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahah. Glad to see more progress on the way.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ninjapants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninjapants* »_hahah. Glad to see more progress on the way.

x2


----------



## whiplazh (May 4, 2008)

This is a pretty sick build Doc. 
You actually made me look after a bug. Maybe I'll see you this or the next season. Trying to find a decent example atm.
Keep us posted!


----------



## malytm (Feb 7, 2010)

collect jaw off the floor ...
when a movie how it works pssst?


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

glad to see ur back working on the ride Doc


----------



## Ma2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_









X2


----------



## drive_95bd (May 10, 2006)

get this car on the road yet??


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

awesome! glad some progress is being made towards this beast


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Finally! The car is back in my own garage  *

This week I finally moved my car back home. Now I am able to walk 30 sec from my house, and start working on the car. Shouldn`t be to long before the car is cruising in the streets of Oslo.




























GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## Festlund (Aug 25, 2008)

This is just.... Crazy! I love it! I just read through the whole thread and fell in love with it more and more after every update, too bad you didn't visit Bugrun this year. That would have been killer.

The back end is just pure sex on wheels when it is slammed, crazy camber!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup: nice to see you back in it :thumbup:


----------



## FreshToTheGame (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks great man! for shure


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

just went through the whole thread, this bug is amazing!


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Festlund said:


> This is just.... Crazy! I love it! I just read through the whole thread and fell in love with it more and more after every update, too bad you didn't visit Bugrun this year. That would have been killer.
> 
> The back end is just pure sex on wheels when it is slammed, crazy camber!


Thanx dude 

I was @ Bugrun as usual, but without my car. I badly needed some boost to finish the car, and it seems like I got it  I was supposed to have the car ready for Bugrun last year but didnt make it. Instead I took it even further 

If everything works out after the plan now, the car will be ready for SCC at Gardermoen, Norway in the end of August  *crossing my fingers*


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

uberaudi_91 said:


> just went through the whole thread, this bug is amazing!


Thanx


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Today I am starting up the work on the car again. Since I have modified (lowered etc.) the frontbumper and I do not want the license plate on the bumper, I am going to make a kustom plate bracket which will push the plate up behind the bumper when I slam the car to the ground. I need to make it so I am able to do this, both with the car in motion and standing still. I figured out the construction last night and I am going out to buy some parts and fire up the welder tonight. 

I am also thinking about loosing the red walls on the tires because of poor fitment on the rear tires. Got a helluva stretch there. Instead I have been thinking of other solutions and I think I am going for pinstriping.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*License plate bracket (front)*
I almost finished the front bracket tonight. The remaining is the springs to make is stable through slam/raise, and during driving. This will be completed tomorrow night.

Under construction...









Ready for welding...









A bad vid from tonight. Will upload a better one when the bracket is complete


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Man stumbled across this thread and Im so glad that I did...I haven't read this many pages of a project in a long time. Such incredible work man two giant thumbs up from Germany!


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I still can't get over your rear wheel/tire combo. Really wish there was someone around these parts that would widen steelies

Please keep the build progress up to date and thanks for taking it this far to begin with


----------



## R O T O F A K A (Mar 26, 2007)

great build, i have 2 questions. 
1. do you wax that type of finish or treat it so no greasy fingers show
2. the mfd tank to frame seal panel might get mold in second on the exposed to road edge

i just got chopped 72, but i dont think i will ever go as low as you. your thread gives an inspiration.

there is a guy by oslo that has 1st gen 20b rx7 build thread. have you seen the car?
na zdrowie!!


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

so sick....


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

wow. i just went through this entire thread. amazing work dude. i admire your attention to detail and your abilities. amazing. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

vcampg said:


> wow. i just went through this entire thread. amazing work dude. i admire your attention to detail and your abilities. amazing. :thumbup::beer:


 this. its freaking awesome!!! i want to see it DONE and running.


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer::beer: Great work


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow my eyes are bleading from all the reading. But I have to take my hat off to the Doc. What a great build!:laugh::laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## bevboyy (Apr 20, 2007)

I have only one word to say to this build...holyfu(kinsh*t!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

i just read your entire thread. now get it done please!!!


----------



## AdrianTheRed (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey guys 

Thanx for all the feedback, I warms a car builders heart 

And my answer for all this feedback, is a big update...

Finally things are moving again! I really needed to get the build on some distance, and I really enjoy working on the bug again.

So... here we go!


This week I have been working my ass of from early morning to late night.
All these last "bits" and pieces that needed a lot of brainstorming and construction has been finalized 

Tuesday I finalized the air ride. mounted all cables/lines for good and did some leak testing.










Also installed the FabLab Pressuryte unit, which I think is an AWSOME product.
With a flick of a switch the unit is active when I fire up the car. And it is automaticly adjusting my car to my own preset rid hight. And KEEPS it there. If I get a leak, add more weight to the car, the pressuryte adjusts the car.

Then I started the construction of the hood popper. Since I have shaved all my door handles, I am going to use poppers for the doors. Actually I am just going to pop the drivers door with my remote.
Therefor I used the second solenoid for the hood.

After a big cup of coffee and some brainstorm I went out for some shopping. I needed some parts for my solution..

After some welding and brakewire from a BMX bike, the popper was complete. It also includes a "emergency" solution if my batteries runs flat. And I am then able to pop my door from a well hidden "point" under the hood.




























Next step (which gave me some gray hair) was the popper for the drivers door.
These solenoids are NOT made to fit inside a small beetle door. So I really needed to think out a smart solution. And I managed that 










Almost as from the factory  heheh










And there it is, finally in place.











Some more pics from today.










The passenger door is completed and adjusted. 










As you can see my garage is so "/#%(%"# tiny and we`ve had some terrible weather this week, so I need to make it bigger  It kept the rain away and my back dry 










Cleeeeeean! 










The popper installed and testet. Worked like a charm. I have figured out how to get the cable for the solenoid out in to the door. Not much space to pull cables from the body and out to the door. But I have thought out a solution. Need to get some parts after the weekend to fix this.



















The FabLab Pressuryte..










Tomorrow I am going to clean out another garage where my -65 split bus deluxe will be stored untill I start that project. But I am going to work with the bug again sunday.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm glad to see this one getting close. I've been following this for a while, thought it was destined to languish.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Got some hours in the garage today, even if I was not supposed to work with the car today.

The car has marked it`s territory outside my garage.  
PS! It`s not oil from my bug, it`s from my PT Cruiser :screwy:









The front is now complete. Got the hood back on, and adjusted it. I also finished up the drivers door.










There is also a køstom detail in this picture. Where`s the turn signal lights??
Well, they are combined with fog lights. I have made a relay chain which makes the fog light work as a turn signal even if the lights are used or not. Needed some relays to make this work, but works like a charm. Also my snowflakes are working as turn signals.

Of course the lights are modifed to fit the bumper


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

This project looks really great! Keep it up!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Watching for sure. My wife has a 62 and really really want her to bag it. It's in the body shop now so all I can say is I am chipping away at it. Love the work dude. opcorn:


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

Awesome awesome awesome. I love the white bumpers, btw. :beer:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

just read the whole damn thread... amazing. makes me miss my old aircooled even more


----------



## cooleddub (Jul 7, 2010)

please tell me where you got these wheels.


----------



## dancar420 (May 11, 2008)

I went thru every damn page. this has got to be my favorite aircooled. and has made me really miss all my aircooled dubs. you have made me purchase one to build now  I have been think about this for a while to sit just like yours fitment wise and ride height :thumbup: what a beautiful car


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Is this amazing beetle done yet????opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

I heard this beetle was sold on the SAMBA and shipped to JAPAN where it was returned to stock.
:banghead:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

madster said:


> I heard this beetle was sold on the SAMBA and shipped to JAPAN where it was returned to stock.
> :banghead:


. i hope this is just bad interwebz rumor. why would someone buy this to return it to stock???


----------



## iPoGo (Oct 31, 2008)

huh? whoa no nevars!! i


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

ttt


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Anyone know of updates? or if he posts on other forums?


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 4x108 (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread has inspired my bug, quite a bit!! I was hoping for some fineshed updates!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

amazzing thread! so cool!


----------



## CantKillDaWabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

just looked through this whole thread. honestly one of my favorites right here!! :beer:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

This guy must be dead. 

I wish we could get a follow up!


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

OMG, he died???


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

subgraphic said:


> This guy must be dead.
> 
> ...





madster said:


> OMG, he died???


Don't say that, you'll give internet rumors a bad name. 

Anyway, his YouTube account ( http://www.youtube.com/user/DrLaban showed activity Oct 2011. 
(Maybe he has better things to do......who knows? DrLaban doesn't owe us anything!) (Still a nice (soft!) looking Bug, tho.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

GEETi said:


> Don't say that, you'll give internet rumors a bad name.
> 
> Anyway, his YouTube account ( http://www.youtube.com/user/DrLaban showed activity Oct 2011.
> (Maybe he has better things to do......who knows? DrLaban doesn't owe us anything!) (Still a nice (soft!) looking Bug, tho.


Agreed, didn't want to start anything by that. He indeed does not owe anything. Its weird though to never see any pics of the bug on the net. I'd assume people would have snapped a few here and there by now....


----------



## pacoilmuffa (Jan 18, 2012)

*converting to short axelsand*

Hi, I'm also converting to short axels and I mount 12V brakes (4x130)
What kind of housing covers did you mount?
With what bearings?


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

subgraphic said:


> Agreed, didn't want to start anything by that. He indeed does not owe anything. Its weird though to never see any pics of the bug on the net. I'd assume people would have snapped a few here and there by now....


Perhaps he hasn't finished the car yet? I'd like to see progress too, hopefully he comes back sometime soon.


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

competely overlooked this thread. what a build!

definitely want to see the finished product..........nice work


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

Where is this project?


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

I heard this project was returned to stock. 
:banghead:


----------



## kiwibug (Apr 21, 2012)

*Where did you get your moon caps!!*

Hey i am desperately in need of some moon caps! i have the same steelies as you, 4x130 and ideally want the smooth moon caps! does anyone know where i can purchase some online??


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

madster said:


> I heard this project was returned to stock.
> :banghead:


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

This can be reopened when the OP or the possibly new owner of the car appears. Otherwise no need to drag up a way old thread.


----------

